# Spass mit EBAY...



## Markus (13 November 2012)

Hallo,

holt euch erst mal Chips und Bier... 


Unsere Azubis haben letztens einige alte Teile bei Ebay eingestellt.
Ich habe ihnen versprochen dass wir mit dem erlös zusammen einen Ausflug machen.
Sie haben dazu meinen Ebay Account genutzt.
Die Artikel waren nie in unseren Büchern bzw. längst abgeschrieben - Schrott aus alten Anlagen / Lagern...
Verkauf daher von Privat.

Hat alles gut geklappt, bis auf einen Typen, der nervt jetzt richtig...
Er hat ein PG740 ersteigert, das Gerät hat ein defektes Netzteil.
Das war so in der Bexchreibung angegeben, bzw. es stand auch deutlich und merhfach in der Beschreibung dass das Gerät als defekt verkauft wird...

Dummerweise haben meine Jungs oben in die Artikelbeschreibung "Neu: Sonstige (siehe
Artikelbeschreibung)" geschrieben. Das war nicht eindeutig... Der Artikel ist logischerweise nicht NEU, und in der Beschreibung wurde das auch klar dargestellt.

Hier der Link zum Artikel:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110966162808&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:DE:1123

Hier dewr Auktionstext:


> *Siemens Simatic PG 740 P3 Programmiergerät mit Tasche und div. Kabel*
> 
> *Netzteil defekt!*
> *1 Stk. verfügbar!*
> ...



Desweiteren sind noch 10 Originalbilder vom Tage der Einstellung drin...


Der Typ der das Gerät ersteigert hat war von Anfang an komisch...

Als schon andere Gebote vorlagen hat er gefragt ob er einen Sofortkauf ausserhalb von Ebay machen kann - ich habe abgelehnt.

Nachdem er die Auktion gewonnen hatte wollte er die Versnadkosten nachverhalndeln.
Ich habe abgelehnt - er hat nicht net genug gefragt - er wollte das bei Ebay melden...



> Hallo,
> 
> ich hätte zahlen aber 24,00€ für ein Paket der bis 6kg wiegt und der logisch
> sollte 6,90€ kosten finde ist 24,00€ fast 4fach teuer. Bitte um Versandrabatte.
> LG



Nach der Lieferung flattert eine Mail von Paypal rein.
Er hat direkt - ohne vorher Kontakt aufzunehmen - Käuferschutz beantragt weil der Artikel nicht NEU war...

Dazu muss man sage dass der Typ genau wusste was er da kauft, laut seinen Bewertungen handelt er ständig mit PGs...
Ich möchte das Gerät jetzt nicht mehr tauschen.
1. Weil der Typ nicht einfach normal mit seinem Problem gekommen ist.
2. Weit ich seine Seriosität anzweifle und vielleicht damit rechnen muss dass er Ersatzteile für ein anderes Gerät aus meinen ausgbaut hat...




> 11.11.2012 14:12 MEZ - Käufer: Hallo,bin entstaunnt was von dieser Verkäufer erhalten habe der als NEU und QUASI ungeprüft verkauft wurde??? Artikel ist schon jahrelang gebraucht, tragetasche Risse hat, Gehäuse von Gerät ist von rauch (denke Zigarettenrauch gelb/braun verfarbt, tasten sind vergilbt)  mausetot der Verkäufer absichtlich als NEU beschrieben hat damit enorm große Verkaufspreis erreicht hat dazu von jemanden Bild vom neues Gerät velinkt und so artikel eingestellt. Bin sicher hier um geplannte Betrug mit Abwehr Bezeichung "DEFEKT" geht. Ich bitte Sie ohne ábsicht das defekt beschriben wurde weil Artikel Beschreibung gar nicht entspricht (bezeichnet ist als NEU aber hier um ein ausgebrauchtes defektes Gerät geht der noch immer letzte TÜV Plakette von 2000 Jahr am Gehäuse trägt was Verkäufer hat nicht imn Beschreibung geschrieben), Rückabwicklung aneiten. Andere gekaufte Artikel von dieser Verkäufert im original Verpackung erhalten habe, ist OK. LG



mein Antwort:



> 11.11.2012 15:18 MEZ - Verkäufer: In der Textbeschreibung steht drin dass das netzteil defekt ist.es steht auch drin siehe beschreibung!die bilder sind originale!wenn du der deutschen sprache nicht mächtig genug bist um das zu verstehen, dann solltest du dich besser von ebay.de ferhalten!es steht klar und deutlich in der auktion dass es keine nachverhanlungen gibt, weder über versandkosten noch über sonst was! ich forderer das geld!



er wieder



> 11.11.2012 15:49 MEZ - Käufer: Hallo,hier ich kann nur noch aussagen das um gut geplannte reine Betrug geht, Artikel ist als NEU bezeichnet und im OVP der letzte Mal in 2000 geprüft wurde dazu habe Beweis TÜV Aufkleber und ist MAUSETOT (bin sicher Verkäufer hat Netzkabel im Strom eingestekckt und Gerät geprüft, was jeder kann machen, dazu gesehen das gerät mausetot ist) plus vergilbt, Gehäuse von rauch braun gefarbt seine Tragetasche Risse hat und ohne jegliche Original Verpackung geliefert wurde. Dieser Sache sind in Deutschland strafbar was werde mit meinem R-Anwalt bald tun. Bitte Sie Paypaler um Rückerstattung was gerechte Lösung ist, ich werde Artikel nach Ihre Anforderung sofort an Verkäufer zurück versendet. LGEB



soweit der stand bei paypal... jetzt müllt er mich mit drohungen über ebay zu...



> Hallo,
> ich bin entstaunnt was für Sie ein NEUES Gerät bedeutet, dieser Laptop ist schon im Jahre 2000 letzte Mal geprüft und ab 2001 bin sicher als mausetot unreparabel lag. TÜV Plakette Sie gesehen haben und darüber kein Wort im Beschreibung geschriebven was nach BGB reine Betrug ist obwohl Sie ihn als DEFEKT bezeichnet haben. Dazu ganze Gerät von Zigarettenrauch braun gefarbt ist und seiner Tragetasche noch Rise hat was Sie haben verschwiegen. Ich bitte Sie um sofortige Rückabwicklung per Paypal anleiten somit unnötige Staatsanwaltschaftazeige und Gerichtskosten versparren. Ich werde nicht Ihre Betrug einfach so als Pesch verschlückt, bi8n Akaademiker mit ansehen und lasse mich nicht so ausgespielt beruhigen. Heute um 17 Uhr vwerde Ihnen anemessene Bewetung verschickt. LG



darauf habe ich noch geantwortet, ab dann wars mir zu blöd...



> Was willst du eigentlich?
> In der Beschreibung stand zweimal drin dass der Artikel als Defekt verkauft wird!
> 
> Das Netzteil ist Defekt, das ist ein reparabler Schaden. Der war auch so in der Auktion beschrieben.
> ...


----------



## Markus (13 November 2012)

ab jetzt nervt er quasi stündlich...



> Hallo,
> 
> ich bitte Sie um rückabwicklung vor dem ich teuere gerichtliche Schritten gegen
> Sie anleite. Ich habe genung Beweise der in Ihren Beschreibung zu lesen sind
> ...





> Hi,
> 
> ich habe genug Beweise der Ihre Betrug nachweisen kann und ein Punkt ist sehr
> wichtig das Sie Artikel als NEU bezeichnet haben was für andere Bieter und mich
> ...





> Halloo,
> 
> ich glaube Sie Ihre Lage verstehen nicht und leider morgen zu Erst werde
> Anzeige an Staatsanwaltschaft wegen der Betrüges abgeben dannach noch alles an
> ...



ein anzeigeformular bei der polizei hat er schon ausgefüllt, hat er mir shcon gemail...
hier die mail, die anhänge lass ich mal weg, da stehen seine persönlichen daten drin..



> Sehr geehrter Herr Uhl,
> im Anhang des Mailes Sie PDF Kopie von Anzeige erhalten und ich bitte Sie nochmal um Verständnis bzw. um Rückabwicklung bitte an Paypal anleiten damit unnötige Strafverfshren und teuere gerichtliche Streit vermeiden. Leider heute Anzeige mit reischende Beweise sind an Staatsanwaltschaft abgegeben und Ihre als  "NEUES" Gerät beschrieben habe dort gebracht der wurde besichtigtmit Ihre Beschreibung vergleicht plus fotografiert.  Ich hoffe es Sie verstehen Sie das ich wegen Ihre Untätigkeit und wenig Interesse gezwungen wurde dieser Schritten vornehmen und bei nichts tun alle Dokumente werde morgen an Rechtsanwalt abgeben. LG





> Hallo,
> in deinem WEB Konto Kopie von abgegebene Anzeige Sie erhalten haben und ich brauzche nicht super Akademiker sein betrug zu nachweisen der schon oben im Beschreibung sichtbar nist und dort steht: NEU, aber Sie vermutlich blinbd sind deswegen möchte Ihnen Augen offnen und nicht zu unnötige gerichtskosten bzw. Strafverfahren mit Kosten Sie kommen. Bitte nochmal KOPIE Ihres Beschreibungs unten lesen.
> LG
> Prof.E.B
> ...




eigentlich habe ich keinen bock mich mit dem vogel rumzuärgern.
da ich keine zeit habe hätte ich grundsätzlich nichts gegen eine rücksendung, das ding verkauft sich wieder...

aber ich finde es nicht richtig ihm aufgrund seiner einschüchterungsversuche nun nachzugeben.
 und ich traue dem kerl nicht - sprich da er mit den dingern handelt kann es gut sein dass er nu ein paar ersatzteile gebraucht hat, und nun mehr als nur das netzteil am gerät defekt ist...


----------



## zotos (13 November 2012)

Wie weit ist das weg? Biete ihm ggf. an vorbei zu kommen und die Ware persönlich abzuholen... die Adresse hast Du ja!


----------



## Perfektionist (13 November 2012)

Markus schrieb:


> und ich traue dem kerl nicht - sprich da er mit den dingern handelt kann es gut sein dass er nu ein paar ersatzteile gebraucht hat, und nun mehr als nur das netzteil am gerät defekt ist...


sodenn Du überhaupt nun Dein eigenes Gerät zurückbekommst. Wenn er meint, Bilder und Gerät würden nicht übereinstimmen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 November 2012)

Was sagt den EBAY dazu ? Die Artikelbeschreibung ist ja eindeutig. Einziger "Schwachpunkt" ist dieses NEU in der Titelzeile. Aber direkt dahinter steht siehe Artikelbezeichnung.  Da der Typ aber mit den Dingern handelt hätte er wissen müssen das das Teil gar nicht NEU sein kann da es schon seit Jahren nicht mehr hergestellt wird. 

Wenn Du die Nerven hast dann würde ich es drauf ankommen lassen 


Nachtrag : Ich hab mir mal grade sein Profil angeschaut. Der Typ handelt ja wie verrückt. Allerdings hat er nur positive Bewertungen.  Seltsam.


----------



## Aventinus (13 November 2012)

Mich würde interessieren in wie weit das von Staatsanwalt oder Gericht als Betrug gewertet wird. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass der damit durchkommt, zumal er m.E. genau wusste was er kauft. Aber das ganze mit Verhandlung usw. durchzuziehen aber das kostet eben auch Zeit und Geld. 

Hat er dich wirklich angezeigt oder war das "nur" das Formular, das er zur Polizei bringen wollte?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 November 2012)

Markus, übergib das einfach deinen Rechtsanwalt, wird das beste sein...
lass den Typen nicht damit durchkommen !!!


----------



## Sinix (13 November 2012)

Zitat aus Auktion
"Die Artikel sind vermutlich zwar alle IO, aber Rückgabe, Gewährleistung oder irgendwelche Garantien gibt es nicht!

 Deshalb werden die Artikel als DEFEKT verkauft! Bitte vor dem bieten beachten, hinterher gibt es keine Diskussionen mehr!"

Bin seit 2000 bei ebay und soweit ich mich erinnere stimmt der Bieter den Bedingungen des Verkaüfers mit Abgabe des Gebotes zu.
Meiner Meinung ist der Artikel auch eindeutig beschrieben. Du hast nichts zu befürchten.
Bei 92% positive Bewertung würde ich bei dir allerdings nix kaufen :sm8:

MfG MK


----------



## Markus (13 November 2012)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> Bei 92% positive Bewertung würde ich bei dir allerdings nix kaufen :sm8:
> 
> MfG MK



naja woher diese einzigen beiden negativen bewertungen sind haste auch gesehen?


----------



## Markus (13 November 2012)

zotos schrieb:


> Wie weit ist das weg? Biete ihm ggf. an vorbei zu kommen und die Ware persönlich abzuholen... die Adresse hast Du ja!



als ob ich zeit für sowas habe...


----------



## Sinix (13 November 2012)

Markus schrieb:


> naja woher diese einzigen beiden negativen bewertungen sind haste auch gesehen?



Sicher, nun liegts ja leider an Dir die Bewertungen von ebay löschen zu lassen.

MfG MK


----------



## online (13 November 2012)

Hallo,
du kannst/solltest den Fall auch direkt an ebay übergeben, die handeln auch nur/erst wenn du den Fall an die übergeben hast. Hatte auch mal einen, der mir komisch kommen wollte, das Problem wurde dann von ebay gelöst, aber erstr als ich denen den Fall übergeben hatte.


----------



## Ralle (13 November 2012)

Laß den damit nicht durchkommen, wenn du eine Rechtsschutz hast (Solltest du als Firma, aber das ist ja privat und das decken die hoffentlich mit ab). An ebay würde ich das ohnehin übergeben. Die Artikelbeschreibung ist eigentlich völlig klar, Fehler können immer passieren.


----------



## Markus (13 November 2012)

habe ihn mal bei ebay gemeldet.

soll ich ihm den link zu dem link zu dem beitrag hier zuschicken?
aber besser ich lass ihn im dunkeln weitertappen... der soll ruhig auf die schnauze fallen mit seinen drohungen...


----------



## zotos (13 November 2012)

Markus schrieb:


> als ob ich zeit für sowas habe...


Dann beauftrage halt jemanden.


----------



## Ralle (13 November 2012)

zotos schrieb:


> Dann beauftrage halt jemanden.



Och nö, dann frage lieber mal die 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, die haben sicher Spaß dabei.  Immerhin eine gerechte Sache, derer man sich annehmen kann.


----------



## Markus (13 November 2012)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Was sagt den EBAY dazu ? Die Artikelbeschreibung ist ja eindeutig. Einziger "Schwachpunkt" ist dieses NEU in der Titelzeile. Aber direkt dahinter steht siehe Artikelbezeichnung.  Da der Typ aber mit den Dingern handelt hätte er wissen müssen das das Teil gar nicht NEU sein kann da es schon seit Jahren nicht mehr hergestellt wird.
> 
> Wenn Du die Nerven hast dann würde ich es drauf ankommen lassen
> 
> ...



der hat mehrere accounts: werte, werte1 - werte???


----------



## PN/DP (13 November 2012)

Normalerweise sind die nichtmal 400,- die ganze Aufregung nicht wert. Ich würde wohl rückabwickeln. Und lustvoll ein paar meiner eBay-Reserve-Accounts an seinem Verkäufer-Account verbrennen ... Er wäre nicht der Erste, dessen Account nach einem Zusammenstoß mit mir nicht mehr zum verkaufen nutzbar ist.

Doch Markus, Du bist der Accountinhaber, Du mußt entscheiden.

Vielleicht ist der Käufer schon zufrieden, wenn Du ihm als allerletztes Entgegenkommen 50,- Nachlass anbietest. Aber sage ihm nicht, daß Du es aus Mitleid mit seiner beschränkten Auffassungsgabe tust ...

Wenn Du über die roten Bewertungen hinwegsehen kannst, dann unternimm einfach nichts mehr. Beantworte nur noch alle Anfragen von eBay und Paypal. Keinen direkten Kontakt mehr zum Käufer. Keine "kraftvollen" Antworten. Gib ihm auch keine Bewertungen. Lass ihn verhungern. Der Käufer muß aktiv werden und in Vorleistung für alle rechtlichen Schritte gehen, falls er denn tatsächlich welche nutzen will. Doch meine Erfahrung sagt: Von diesem laut schreienden Käufer wird nichts kommen, was Du ernsthaft fürchten müßtest. Seine "Betrug"-Schreie sind einfach lächerlich. Sein ganzes Verhalten während und nach den Auktionen hat ihn als unseriösen Vertragspartner disqualifiziert.

Ich sehe Deine Auktionen so, daß Deine Beschreibungen eindeutig auf die Mängel hinweisen und Dir nur der Fehler unterlaufen ist, ein falsches Häkchen in einem eBay-Formular übersehen zu haben. Gerade dieser Käufer wird sich nicht als dummer unerfahrener Käufer hinstellen können, der rechtlichen Schutz benötigt. Bei dessen vorherigem Handeln bei eBay nimmt ihm das kein Richter ab, daß er nicht ahnte, was er erhalten wird.

Was seine Bewertungen angeht, da bin ich zuversichtlich, daß eBay die irgendwann löschen muß (wenn Du das willst), wegen leicht widerlegbaren unwahren Behauptungen und Drohungen und Nutzung weiterer Käufe zur Verunglimpfung (20 Jahre alt, 4-fach Porto, weitere Schritte)
Was ist eigentlich mit dem WE77? Wieso gibt er dafür eine rote Bewertung?
Da steht der werte Käufer wohl nicht drüber, die beiden Käufe fein zu trennen? Hat er noch mehr bei Dir gekauft und will Dir nun täglich eine reinwürgen? Das setzt ihn doch selber in ein schlechtes Licht und macht ihn unglaubwürdig.

Noch was: Pass auf, daß Du auf dem Paypal-Konto kein Guthaben hast. Paypal ist zwar nur ein Finanzdienstleister (den in DE eigentlich niemand braucht), spielt sich aber gerne mal als Richter auf und bucht Geld zurück von Deinem Paypal-Konto zum Konto des Käufers. Falls Paypal dann eine Lastschrift auf Dein Bankkonto versucht, kannst Du die zurückbuchen lassen.

Wichtig ist noch, daß Du Deine Auktionen als Beweismittel sicherst. Auch die anderen, wo es keine Probleme gab, die aber auch irrtümlich als NEU gekennzeichnet waren. Ich mache mir meistens PDF von der Druckansicht der Auktion. Manchmal sichere ich mir auch den Verlauf der Gebote.

Ach, und diesen Thread hier verschiebe besser in die Tafelrunde oder den SV. Der Käufer muß diesen Thread nicht finden, wenn er nach seinen eigenen Mails googelt.

Dies ist keine Rechtsberatung.

Harald


----------



## Markus (13 November 2012)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Ach, und diesen Thread hier verschiebe besser in die Tafelrunde oder den SV. Der Käufer muß diesen Thread nicht finden, wenn er nach seinen eigenen Mails googelt.
> Harald



hm warum?
vielleicht sieht er dann ein dass es sinnlos ist und erspart sich den ärger?
oder siehst du einen nachteil für mich?


----------



## Markus (13 November 2012)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Noch was: Pass auf, daß Du auf dem Paypal-Konto kein Guthaben hast. Paypal ist zwar nur ein Finanzdienstleister (den in DE eigentlich niemand braucht), spielt sich aber gerne mal als Richter auf und bucht Geld zurück von Deinem Paypal-Konto zum Konto des Käufers. Falls Paypal dann eine Lastschrift auf Dein Bankkonto versucht, kannst Du die zurückbuchen lassen.



Payplay behält den betrag vorerst ein...


----------



## PN/DP (13 November 2012)

Markus schrieb:


> siehst du einen nachteil für mich?


Ich meinte ja nur, wegen der Veröffentlichung von privaten eMails ... Du musst ihm ja keine Vorlage für Angriffspunkte geben. Andererseits hast Du seinen Name nicht genannt ... aber einen eindeutigen Bezug zu einem seiner eBay-Accounts hergestellt ... das könnte im Ernstfall ein schlechtes Licht auf Dich werfen. Muß ja nicht sein.

Naja, falls er doch irgendwie hierher findet, dann kann er trotzdem nicht ungeschehen machen, was er bisher von sich gegeben hat, falls ihm klar wird, was er falsch gemacht hat. Und Deine Strategie mußt Du hier ja nicht ausbreiten.

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (13 November 2012)

Markus schrieb:


> Payplay behält den betrag vorerst ein...


Ja, typisch.
Ich weiß jetzt leider nicht, ob die Paypal-AGB (denen Du zwangsmäßig zugestimmt hast) diesen Umgang mit Deinem Geld nun endlich gesetzeskonform abdecken.
Zum Glück konnte ich Paypal in allen meinen Verkäufen bisher raushalten.

Harald


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 November 2012)

Markus schrieb:


> Payplay behält den betrag vorerst ein...



Das ja scheisse .... PG bei irgendeinem Schrottsammler und die Kohle auf irgendeinem Konto festgetackert.   Ich hab auch grad etwas Spass bei Ebay. Einmal kam die Zahlung erst nach 2 Wochen und erst nachdem ich Ebay eingeschaltet habe. Ein anderer Artikel hat ein Italiener aus Neapel ersteigert und nervt jetzt fast täglich wo sein Teil bleibt. Dabei ist heute erst die Kohle erst angekommen und das Teil ab morgen auf dem Weg ... OK.. alles nicht so dramatisch wie dein Stress aber ich fand Ebay früher irgendwie entspannter


----------



## bike (13 November 2012)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Ja, typisch.
> Ich weiß jetzt leider nicht, ob die Paypal-AGB (denen Du zwangsmäßig zugestimmt hast) diesen Umgang mit Deinem Geld nun endlich gesetzeskonform abdecken.
> Zum Glück konnte ich Paypal in allen meinen Verkäufen bisher raushalten.
> 
> Harald



Paypal muss das Geld zurückhalten, bis die gemeldete Unstimmigkeit geklärt ist.
Dass die Mails hier zu lesen sind ist nicht so echt gut, das kann Ärger geben.
Der Verkauf wird in den nächsten Tagen einmal in Ruhe von kompentener Seite angeschaut.


bike


----------



## Markus (13 November 2012)

@bike
Was siehst du damit für ein Problem?

Ps: kannst du das an eine "kompetente" stelle weiterleiten... ;-)
Danke!


----------



## PN/DP (14 November 2012)

bike schrieb:


> Paypal muss das Geld zurückhalten, bis die gemeldete Unstimmigkeit geklärt ist.


Häh?
Ich würde den Artikel überhaupt erst losschicken, wenn das Geld vom Käufer als echtes Geld auf meinem Bankkonto eingegangen ist und nicht schon, sobald Paypal mir verspricht, daß Paypal es hat.

Oder ist mir da was entgangen, steht das neuerdings irgendwo, daß Paypal nun auch noch Treuhänder spielt und das Geld erst zum Verkäufer weiterleitet, wenn der Käufer den Artikel ordnungsgemäß erhalten hat? Ich meine, für solche Geschäfte hat Paypal gar keine Lizenz.

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (14 November 2012)

Bei eBay gibt es 2 Artikelzustände "NEU".
Ihr habt nicht das uneingeschränkte "Neu" angegeben, sondern das eingeschränkte "*Neu: Sonstige (siehe Artikelbeschreibung)*". Das ist zur Zeit der *einzige* auswählbare Artikelzustand, wo eBay extra und direkt darauf hinweist, *die Artikelbeschreibung zu lesen* - das kann man schon mal irrtümlich oder in guter Absicht anklicken  (oder ist das gar die Standard-Voreinstellung?)
Der Käufer kann sich nicht herausreden, daß er die Artikelbeschreibung nicht gründlich lesen brauchte. 
Die 10 Zeilen Text in Eurer PG-Auktion sind auch keine übermäßige Herausforderung. Gleich die erste Zeile nach der Überschrift lautet "Netzteil defekt!". Wenn der Käufer das nicht verstehen will, dann kann ihm wohl niemand helfen. Das müßten sogar eBay und Paypal einsehen.

Jedenfalls sehe ich das so in meiner subjektiven Meinung.

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (14 November 2012)

*eBay-Aussagen zur Nutzung von Paypal*



bike schrieb:


> Paypal muss das Geld zurückhalten, bis die gemeldete Unstimmigkeit geklärt ist.


Da muß ich nochmal drauf zurückkommen.

http://pages.ebay.de/help/pay/methods.html 


> eBay Hilfe: Artikel sicher bezahlen: Übersicht
> 
> Wir empfehlen die Online-Zahlungsmethode PayPal. Damit sind Ihre Einkäufe in unbegrenzter Höhe über den eBay-Käuferschutz abgesichert, und Sie erhalten Ihre Ware in der Regel schneller, da der Verkäufer die Zahlung sofort erhält.
> 
> ...


(rote Hervorhebungen sind von mir)

Wie kann Paypal Zahlungen zurückhalten, die der Verkäufer "sofort" erhalten hat? Das Geld womit Paypal Richter und Treuhand spielt gehört nicht Paypal, sondern dem Verkäufer.

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (14 November 2012)

Und noch ein Tip: sollte es irgendwie doch zu einer Rückabwicklung kommen, dann hat zuerst der Käufer die Sache an den Verkäufer zurückzuschicken, damit der Verkäufer die Sache prüfen kann. Mit der Rückzahlung des Geldes kommt der VK erst nach 30 Tagen in Verzug, auch wenn eBay gerne suggeriert, der VK hätte spätestens nach 10 Tagen zu zahlen.

Harald


----------



## bike (14 November 2012)

Warum soll es dann Paypal Zahlungen geben, wenn das Geld direkt zum Verkäufer geht, ohne Überprüfung bzw ein MIndesmass an Socherheit?
Dann kann doch direkt bezahlt werden. 

Paypal ist entstanden und ist zwischen geschalten, damit die vielen Betrüger, die bei ebay "Geschäfte" machen, eben nicht sofort und uneingeschränkt die User betrügen können.
ebay suggeriert nicht, sondern möchte mit der Empfehlung vermeiden, dass es keine unnötige Arbeit für die Angestellten bei ebay gibt.
Warum soll ich als Käufer dem Verkäufer einen kostenlosen Kredit für 30 Tage geben?
Fairness und Ehrlichkeit vermeidet viel Ärger, das wird nur all zu oft vergessen.


bike


----------



## Sinix (14 November 2012)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Noch was: Pass auf, daß Du auf dem Paypal-Konto kein Guthaben hast. Paypal ist zwar nur ein Finanzdienstleister (den in DE eigentlich niemand braucht), spielt sich aber gerne mal als Richter auf und bucht Geld zurück von Deinem Paypal-Konto zum Konto des Käufers. Falls Paypal dann eine Lastschrift auf Dein Bankkonto versucht, kannst Du die zurückbuchen lassen.



Sehe ich auch so, nachdem paypal dir die Meldung gibt "Kohle ist da" kannst du sie ja direkt aufs Bankkonto schieben, auch wenn der Käufer den Artikel noch nicht hat.



PN/DP schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit dem WE77? Wieso gibt er dafür eine rote Bewertung?



?

MfG MK


----------



## bike (14 November 2012)

Ob Paypal gut oder schlecht ist, ist Ansichtssache.

Doch die BaFin hat das  Geschäftsmodell geprüft und für richtig und rechtsmäßig empfunden.
Wenn das so ist wie es beschrieben wird, dann wäre der Staatsanwalt ja Stammgast in Dreilinden, ist er aber nicht.
Niemand muss mit Paypal zusammen arbeiten, doch zu schreiben es ist unseriös ist unfair und falsch.

@Markus: deine Hinweise, die du abgeschickt hast werden inzwischen von den entsprechenden Abteilung bearbeitet und geprüft.


bike


----------



## mariob (14 November 2012)

Hallo,
den Käufer darauf hinweisen, das ab jetzt die Aktionen kostenpflichtig werden, das ganze jemanden übergeben der sich damit auskennt und entspannt zurücklehnen. Am Ende macht der nur so einen Wirbel weil er immer damit durchkommt und das ganze ist ein Fake. Wenns den Kerl anfängt Geld zu kosten lenkt der schon ein.
Ebay meide ich derzeit wie die Pest, der Verein wird zumindet bei den Auktionen immer windiger. Vielleicht auch weil das Geschäftsmodell funktioniert. Denn seien wir mal realistisch, mir kann doch als Paypal nix besseres passieren als "Problemkunden". Der Käufer hat das Geld nichtmehr, der Verkäufer auch nicht, wer ist also auf der Gewinnerseite? Solche Machenschaften unterstütze ich nicht.

Denkt der
Mario


----------



## Sinix (14 November 2012)

bike schrieb:


> @Markus: deine Hinweise, die du abgeschickt hast werden inzwischen von den entsprechenden Abteilung bearbeitet und geprüft.
> 
> 
> bike



Hört sich an als wärst du in dem Ebay-Spass-Laden tätig?


----------



## PN/DP (14 November 2012)

bike schrieb:


> Ob Paypal gut oder schlecht ist, ist Ansichtssache.
> 
> Doch die BaFin hat das  Geschäftsmodell geprüft und für richtig und rechtsmäßig empfunden.


Ach tatsächlich? Gibt es für diese Aussage einen Beleg?

Die BaFin kann über Paypal denken, was sie will. Paypal tangiert das nicht, weil Paypal eine Firma aus Luxemburg ist. Wenn überhaupt, dann unterliegt Paypal nur der luxemburgischen Finanzaufsichtsbehörde CSSF.

Erst jetzt, wo eBay Deutschland versucht, generell jede Zahlung über eBay/Paypal als Treuhänder zu erzwingen, kann sich die BaFin gegen diese unerlaubte Zahlungsabwicklung einschalten. Und das tut sie auch.




bike schrieb:


> Wenn das so ist wie es beschrieben wird, dann wäre der Staatsanwalt ja Stammgast in Dreilinden, ist er aber nicht.


Wieso Dreilinden? Und wieso sollte das einen deutschen Staatsanwalt etwas angehen?
Jeder Paypal-Nutzer hat mit Paypal einen zivilrechtlich relevanten Dienstvertrag abgeschlossen, indem er die Paypal-AGB akzeptiert, wonach es Paypal gestattet ist, mit dem Geld des Kunden zu tun wie es Paypal beliebt, sofern Paypal dafür irgendeine Begründung findet.
Ob diese Paypal-AGB sittenwidrig und missbräuchlich sind ist nicht entschieden. Paypal hat es meines Wissens vorsorglich noch nicht zu einem Gerichtsprozess in einem Streit mit einem Kunden kommen lassen, wo diese Frage hätte höchstrichterlich entschieden werden können.

Der Vertragspartner Paypal ist diese Firma hier:

*PayPal (Europe) S.à r.l. et Cie, S.C.A.
22–24 Boulevard Royal
L-2449 Luxemburg*

Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen von PayPal
PayPal-Nutzungsbedingungen




bike schrieb:


> Niemand muss mit Paypal zusammen arbeiten, doch zu schreiben es ist unseriös ist unfair und falsch.


Daß das so nicht ganz wahr ist, weißt Du doch selber. Für bestimmte Verkäufer besteht jetzt schon ein Paypal-Zwang, ab 2013 soll es generell nur noch über Paypal gehen. Und der eBay-Käuferschutz erfordert seit Jahren zwingend die Zahlung über Paypal.




bike schrieb:


> Warum soll es dann Paypal Zahlungen geben, wenn das Geld direkt zum Verkäufer geht, ohne Überprüfung bzw ein MIndesmass an Socherheit?
> Dann kann doch direkt bezahlt werden.
> 
> Paypal ist entstanden und ist zwischen geschalten, damit die vielen Betrüger, die bei ebay "Geschäfte" machen, eben nicht sofort und uneingeschränkt die User betrügen können.


... und Paypal ist in der Lage, die Betrügereien zu verhindern  Im Gegenteil, durch Paypal gibt es nun eine ganze Reihe weiterer Betrugsmöglichkeiten.
eBay bietet die Paypal-Zahlungen nicht an, um die Sicherheit zu erhöhen, sondern um weitere Gebühren bei jeder Auktion zu kassieren.
http://www.handelsblatt.com/unterne...rasant-dank-bezahltochter-paypal/6528018.html




bike schrieb:


> @Markus: deine Hinweise, die du abgeschickt hast werden inzwischen von den entsprechenden Abteilung bearbeitet und geprüft.
> 
> 
> bike


Ja klar, eBay/Paypal informiert Dich über interne Vorgänge und Du bist berechtigt hier öffentlich solche Aussagen zu machen ...

@Markus: sorry, daß Dein Thread nun etwas Paypal-lastig geworden ist. Nützt Dir leider auch nichts.

Ich habe fertig.
Harald


----------



## bike (14 November 2012)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> Hört sich an als wärst du in dem Ebay-Spass-Laden tätig?



Nicht wirklich, denn ebay baut keine Werkzeugmaschinen.

Harald, also so ganz stimmt es nicht.
Wenn bei Paypal etwas falsch laufen würde dürfte in Deutschland das nicht angeboten werden.
Sei versichert, es wird deusches Recht beachtet.
Niemand kann machen was er will im Geschäftsumfeld.
Wenn du dich ungerecht behandselt fühlst, dann kannst du doch klagen, warum denn diese Polemik?

Ausserdem niemand zwingt dich bei ebay zu kaufen oder verkaufen.
Hat es einen besondern Grund warum so gegen paypal bist?
Man kann alles so oder so auslegen. Ich habe eine andere Überzeugung, da ich weiß wie bei ebay Käufer und Verkäufer sich immer wieder  zu betrügen
Mich juckt das nicht, da ich im Laden kaufe und da genügt Bargeld.


bike


----------



## SoftMachine (14 November 2012)

.
@bike
Du nervst ! 

. ....:sm10:
:sm11:


----------



## Perfektionist (15 November 2012)

bike schrieb:


> Wenn bei Paypal etwas falsch laufen würde dürfte in Deutschland das nicht angeboten werden.
> Sei versichert, es wird deusches Recht beachtet.
> Niemand kann machen was er will im Geschäftsumfeld.


wenn dem so wäre, wie Deine rosarote Brille und aber auch Deine rote Brille ("da ich weiß wie bei ebay Käufer und Verkäufer sich immer wieder  [..] betrügen") suggerieren, dann wäre ja im geschäftlichen Umfeld stets immer alles in Ordnung und die Legislative hätte nur mit privaten Leuten Arbeit.

...aber es ist eigentlich Quatsch, auf Beiträge von Leuten einzugehen, die nur ihren Senf zu Dingen beisteuern, die sie nicht wirklich tangieren. Weil Ladenkäufer


----------



## KingHelmer (15 November 2012)

> .
> @bike
> Du nervst !
> 
> ...



Das kenne ich schon 
Man man man SM bringt den running gag.

Ach ja, zum Thema:

Man sollte vor einem Ebay-Kauf immer die Seriösität der Verkäufer prüfen.
Bei einem Verkauf kann man dies leider nicht, man kann nur bestimmte Käufer ausschließen oder nach Kriterien ausfiltern.

Ich hatte bisher glücklicherweise keine Probleme.

Paypal gegenüber bin ich grundsätzlich aufgeschlossen. Wenn Ebay jedoch meint, künftig NUR noch paypal anzubieten, dann wird Ebay eben links liegen gelassen und bei Amazon bestellt.
Gefällt mir ohnehin besser und die Preise schenken sich nicht viel. Man hat vor allem guten Support.

Wegen deiner Sache:

Du bist IMHO vollkommen im Recht, da von Ebay direkt auf die Artikelbeschreibung hingewiesen wird.
Neu ist hierbei ein dehnbarer Begriff. 

Schreibe ihm, dass DU im noch eine Chance gibst, das Geld zu übergeben (Paypal Problem zu schließen) oder du den Fall Ebay meldest. Hier sind die Händler am empfindlichsten.

Auf keinen Fall den Schwanz einziehen!

Grüße, 

Flo


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 November 2012)

@ Markus Was gibt es denn neues ?


----------



## Markus (15 November 2012)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> .
> @bike
> Du nervst !
> 
> ...



NEIN! Tut er nicht - er hat mir in diesem Fall wirklich geholfen.

Ich möchte das aber ungern hier weiter breittreten.
Danke für eure Ratschläge bzw. Einschätzungen.


Aktuelle Status:


> [h=3]Status[/h]Wir warten noch auf weitere Informationen zu diesem Fall.
> *So geht es weiter
> *Wir setzen uns bis zu folgendem Termin mit Ihnen in Verbindung, sobald wir eine Entscheidung getroffen haben oder weitere Informationen von Ihnen benötigen: *17. Nov 2012*.



Für mich ist das jetzt nicht so ganz toll weil ich die Kohle nicht haben kann, aber grundsätzlich finde ich das System auch nicht ganz schlecht.
Die Frage ist wer entscheidet wie objektiv in einen Fall - Wer darf richten... Aber das ist doch vor einem Staatlichen gericht auch nichts anderes, oder?
Netter nebeneffekt für Paypal: Die verdiehnen in der Zeit mit all dem Geld unmengen durch Zinsen... Tut dem einzelnen durschnittsebayer aber eigentlich nicht weh bzw. das darf einen dieser Komfort auch mal wert sein.

ich persönlich finde es derzeit praktischer eben schnell die Mails von Paypal/Ebay zu beantworten, oder irgendwo nen Haken zu setzen, als die Papierkrieg mit der klasschen Justiz zu führen...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 November 2012)

Markus schrieb:


> ...
> Die Frage ist wer entscheidet wie objektiv in einen Fall - Wer darf richten... Aber das ist doch vor einem Staatlichen gericht auch nichts anderes, oder?
> ...



Das sehe ich auch als Hauptproblem.

Ich habe mal ein falsche deklarierte Navi-CD gekauft, 
da stand in der Headline groß 2011, auf der CD selbst
stand (c) 2008 und entsprechend alt war der Inhalt.

An ebay gemeldet (war ohne Paypal). Der Verkäufer 
hat dann frech behauptet, es Produktionsgründen sei 
der Datenbestand immer älter als das aufgedruckte 
Datum (das war 2009). Die Frage, warum denn "2011" 
überhaupt in der Artikelbeschreinung vorkam, hat er 
ignoriert.

ebay sagte dazu nur, es stehe Aussage gegen Aussage 
und dass wir uns selbst einigen müssen.

Aber wegen 67 EUR kann ich nicht zum Anwalt rennen. 

@Markus
Aber ich bin mal gespannt, wie das hier ausgeht, zumal es
noch eindeutiger als meien CD ist.

Macht es denn einen Unterschied, ob der Käufer privat oder 
als Firma kauft? Einer Firma kann man je unterstellen, dass sie 
wissen muss, was sie tut. Als Privater kann man sich je oft mit
eigener Blödheit rausreden.


----------



## bike (18 November 2012)

Es gibt keinen Unterschied, ob privat oder geschäftlich.

Zu dem Fall wegen der falsch beschrieben CD kann ich konkret nichts sagen.
Doch es ist Fakt, dass wenn der Verkäufer vorsätzlich etwas falsch beschreibt und Müll liefert, wird dieser auffordert, das Geschäft rückabzuwickeln.
Rechtliche Handhabe haben die ebay Leute nicht, da nur eine Plattform für die Geschäfte zur Verfügung gestellt wird.
Kommt so etwas vor und es erfolgt keine Einigung, ist es meist so, dass der "Verkäufer" nicht mehr recht lange aktiv sein wird.

Aber eines noch zum Nachdenken, wie es auch täglich geschieht:
Es gibt Banden, die sich darauf spezialisiert haben, bei kleinen Verkäufern, die meist unversichert versenden, wegen nicht erhaltener Lieferung zu reklamieren, von paypal das Geld zurück bekommen und dann ohne Skrupel die Ware einstellen und verkaufen.
Was soll getan werden, außer diese Praktiken zu erkennen und abzustellen?
Noch sind die Automaten nicht so weit,das immer automatisch zu erkennen, aber das wird immer besser.


Allen Menschen recht getan ist eine Kunst niemand kann.


Nix für ungut


bike


----------



## PN/DP (19 November 2012)

bike schrieb:


> Es gibt Banden, die sich darauf spezialisiert haben, bei kleinen Verkäufern, die meist unversichert versenden, wegen nicht erhaltener Lieferung zu reklamieren, von paypal das Geld zurück bekommen


Eben, solche Betrügereien sind nur möglich, weil Paypal gerne Richter spielt, aber gar nicht in der Lage ist, etwas zu entscheiden. Mit welchem Recht mischt sich ein Finanztransfer-Dienstleister in die Rechtsbeziehung Käufer-Verkäufer ein? Mit welchem anerkannten Recht nimmt Paypal dem Verkäufer das Geld wieder weg und "friert es ein" oder gibt es gar dem Käufer zurück? Sollte der Käufer irgendein Problem mit dem Verkäufer haben, dann stehen ihm die bewährten Rechtsmittel zur Verfügung, die schon seit langer Zeit vor Paypal existieren.



bike schrieb:


> Rechtliche Handhabe haben die ebay Leute nicht, da nur eine Plattform für die Geschäfte zur Verfügung gestellt wird.


Was ich nicht verstehe ist, wie jemand die Fakten grundsätzlich erkennt aber trotzdem das Vorgehen von Paypal für richtig und rechtmäßig halten kann.



bike schrieb:


> Allen Menschen recht getan ist eine Kunst niemand kann.


... und Recht sprechen ist eine Kunst, die Richtern vorbehalten sein sollte.

Harald


----------



## maxi (19 November 2012)

Ich hatte vor ca. 3 Jahren das gleiche erlebniss wie Du.

Einmal mit einem alten gebrauchetn PG 
ca 6 Monate später der gleiche Käufer mit einer Originalen Siemens Software

Beim PG konnte ich das mit Paypal noch abfangen.

Bei der Software hat der Type ohne mein Zutuen bzw. das ich in irgend einer From eingreifen konnten den Verkaufspreis nachträglich von 850 Euro auf 170 Euro gesenkt. Den diefferenzbetrag hat er von Paypal zurück bekommen und dieses Paypalkonto ging dann dementsprechnd in das Minus.

Nachträglich war mit Paypal nicht zu verhandeln. Auf meien Frage wie diese einen Vertrag den ich als privatperson mit einer anderen Provatperson geschlossen habe denn nachtäglich ändern können verweisen sie auf Ihre AGB  aus den USA. Bei einem hinweis das in Deutschalnd das BGB gilt und das eine AGB bei Privatpersonen im Inhalt nicht dem BGB wiederprechen darf taten die nur ganz verwundert und drohten mir mit Ihrer Rechtsabteilung.


Paypal schickte mir dann über ein Inkassobüro unzählige Briefe und Emails.
Ich hatte 3-Mal dort angefufen und Ihren gesagt das se mich am Arsch lecken können und den Betrag doch gerichtlich geltend machen sollen, ich das jedenfalls nicht zahlen werde.
Dann nach einem Jahr kahm ein Anruf das Sie mir nun 2 Geldeintrieber vorbeischicken werden die das mit mir klären wollen.
Als 130kg schwerer WT`ler lachte ich grinsend in`s telefon und legte auf. Blicken lassen hat sich keiner.

Es kahm dann ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid von Paypal ohne Begründung und ohne eine Rechnungskopie etc. 

Nach meinen Weiderruf mit bitte an den bearbeitenden Richter auf eine strafrechtliche überprüfung der Sache hörte ich nun nie wieder etwas davon.
Dieses Paypalkonto mit dem minus, ohne eine Konequenz auf mein 2. Paypalkonto, besteht immer noch. 

*Meiner Meinung hat hier ein Apypalmitarbeiter rechtswiedrig mit einem Ebaybetrüger zusammen gerarbeitet oder beides ist die selbe Person.
*


----------



## Markus (19 November 2012)

na dass kann ja noch lustig werden...
am 17.11 hat sich niemand gemeldet, heute lese ich das hier:



> *So geht es weiter
> *Wir setzen uns bis zu folgendem Termin mit Ihnen in Verbindung, sobald wir eine Entscheidung getroffen haben oder weitere Informationen von Ihnen benötigen: *16. Dez 2012*.



das macht mich jetzt ganz leicht sauer - ich denke nochmal über den vorschlag von zotos nach...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 November 2012)

zotos schrieb:


> Wie weit ist das weg? Biete ihm ggf. an vorbei zu kommen und die Ware persönlich abzuholen... die Adresse hast Du ja!





Markus schrieb:


> das macht mich jetzt ganz leicht sauer - ich denke nochmal über den vorschlag von zotos nach...



Vielleicht solltest du dazu eine Eichenlatte, 1200 x 60 x 80 drauflegen, aber vorher
zeigen wozu Sie unter anderen zu gebrauchen ist.


----------



## KingHelmer (19 November 2012)

> Vielleicht solltest du dazu eine Eichenlatte, 1200 x 60 x 80 drauflegen, aber vorher
> zeigen wozu Sie unter anderen zu gebrauchen ist.



Man man man, wieso sollte er dem bösen Käufer auch noch zeigen, wie man ein Vogelhaus baut? 

Man kann es auch übertreiben, rN!!!!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 November 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du dazu eine Eichenlatte, 1200 x 60 x 80 drauflegen, aber vorher
> zeigen wozu Sie unter anderen zu gebrauchen ist.




Das wäre zu auffällig.

Aber ein Stück Erdkabel 5x16mm² kann man immer mal gebrauchen ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 November 2012)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Das wäre zu auffällig.
> 
> Aber ein Stück Erdkabel 5x16mm² kann man immer mal gebrauchen ...



ah...falls er das Defekte Netzteil mit der Autobatterie übebrücken möchte.


----------



## maxi (20 November 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du dazu eine Eichenlatte, 1200 x 60 x 80 drauflegen, aber vorher
> zeigen wozu Sie unter anderen zu gebrauchen ist.



Mit rostigen Nägeln drin


----------



## maxi (20 November 2012)

Lass uns zusammen nach Luxemburg fahren und dann schmeissen wir Ihnen die ganzen Fensterscheiben ein


----------



## KingHelmer (20 November 2012)

> Lass uns zusammen nach Luxemburg fahren und dann schmeissen wir Ihnen die ganzen Fensterscheiben ein :smile:



Bei Paypal gibts keine Fenster, die hocken alle im Keller. Was meinst du, wie oft deren Glasscheiben sonst schon zerschmettert worden wären....


----------



## maxi (20 November 2012)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Bei Paypal gibts keine Fenster, die hocken alle im Keller. Was meinst du, wie oft deren Glasscheiben sonst schon zerschmettert worden wären....



Keller ist doch Cool, da brauchen wir nur etwas CO2, das sinkt gut nach unten.


----------



## Markus (26 November 2012)

so jetzt fällt mir nichts mehr ein...
dann hilft wohl doch nur ein anwalt



> Wir haben entschieden, dass der Käufer Anspruch auf eine Rückzahlung in Höhe von 364,40 EUR hat, sofern er die Waren an Sie zurücksendet. Der Zustand der Waren muss gegenüber dem Erhalt durch den Käufer unverändert sein. Außerdem trägt der Käufer sämtliche Versand- und Bearbeitungsgebühren.



bei paypal geht seit der mail komischerweise keiner mehr ans telefon, davor war es kein problem...

also doch ein drecksladen!


----------



## Sinix (26 November 2012)

...da hat der Käufer wohl mehr Schmiergeld gezahlt :sad:
Wie sieht es mit deinen negativen Bewertungen aus?


----------



## Markus (26 November 2012)

naja ich schätze mal mit denen muss ich auch leben... sogar die für den anderen artikel...
als verkäufer kann man ja nur positiv bewerten, ich kann mich also nichtmal wehren...

also mir fällt dazu nichts mehr ein - ich habe meinen glauben an paypal nun ebenfals verloren und akzeptiere zukünftig nur noch zahlungen per überweisung.


----------



## Blockmove (26 November 2012)

Markus schrieb:


> so jetzt fällt mir nichts mehr ein...
> dann hilft wohl doch nur ein anwalt



Da es ja ein privater Verkauf war, hilft vielleicht erstmal die Verbraucherzentrale.
Zumindest kostet da fragen nichts.


Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Perfektionist (26 November 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Zumindest kostet da fragen nichts.


ja, das war mal so - aber ich glaub, das hat sich geändert


----------



## Markus (3 Dezember 2012)

so das paket ist da...
auf den ersten blick ist schonmal die abdeckung des diskettenlaufwerks defekt (gebrochen) und die halter für die tastatur fehlen.
den rest muss ich noch prüfen...

was jetzt?

mir gehts hier nicht um 350€
mir gehts drum dass in diesem land irgendwelches dreckspack mit solchen machenschaften durchkommt!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Dezember 2012)

Ich bleibe dabei, das dieses nur der Richtige Weg sein kann, du bist doch sicherlich Versichert.



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Markus, übergib das einfach deinen Rechtsanwalt, wird das beste sein...
> lass den Typen nicht damit durchkommen !!!


----------



## Aventinus (3 Dezember 2012)

Du kannst dich ja an PayPal wenden...

Ich fürchte, du kannst über Ebay/Paypal nichts mehr erreichen. Du hast wahrscheinlich nur die Möglichkeit, das ganze über Anwalt/Gericht Schadensersatz einzuklagen.


----------



## Markus (3 Dezember 2012)

naja ich dachte ich mache es nochmal offiziell über paypal.
wenn das nichts bringt, dann soll das der anwalt regeln...

hier die mail von paypal:


> Wie bereits telefonisch besprochen, sende ich Ihnen hiermit alle weiteren Informationen. Vielen Dank nochmals für das nette Gespräch.
> 
> Um mit der Untersuchung fortfahren zu können, bitte ich Sie bis zum
> 13.12.2012 um eine schriftliche Bestätigung eines unabhängigen Dritten, dass die Ware beschädigt ist und wie Sie sagten, Teile aus dem Artikel ausgebaut wurden.
> ...



denke dass meine firma nich tunabhängig genug ist hier eine aussage zu machen...
will einer von euch den sachverständigen spielen?
bilder haben wir genug von vorher und von jetzt.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (3 Dezember 2012)

Markus schrieb:


> ...
> denke dass meine firma nich tunabhängig genug ist hier eine aussage zu machen...
> will einer von euch den sachverständigen spielen?
> bilder haben wir genug von vorher und von jetzt.



... warum das Paket nicht zur nächsten Polizeidienststelle 
schleppen?

Und anzeige erstatten, vielleicht kümmert sich ja ein
Staatsanwalt darum?


----------



## M-Ott (3 Dezember 2012)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> ... warum das Paket nicht zur nächsten Polizeidienststelle
> schleppen?
> 
> Und anzeige erstatten, vielleicht kümmert sich ja ein
> Staatsanwalt darum?


Sehe ich ähnlich.
Wieso maßt sich Paypal/ebay eigentlich an, eine Gericht zu sein?


----------



## Markus (3 Dezember 2012)

hmm meinen glauben an die deutschen bullen habe ich längst verloren...

1. vor vielen jahren habe ich mal ein laptop bei ebay ersteigert, 800€ bezahlt und die ware nie bekommen...
die ermittlungen der superbeamten lagen darin dass die mehrfach briefe an die (offensichtlich) falsche adrese geschickt haben.
mein vorschlag doch einfach bei der bank zu fragen wem das konto gehört auf das ich überwiesen habe wurde mit sowas wie "sie brauchen uns nicht zu sagen wie wir unseren job machen müssen" kommentiert...

2. habe hier im forum mal berichtet dass so ein stück scheisse an meinem X5 die komplette rechte seite zerbeult uns zerkratzt hat.
die sache war eindeutig, aber als der verdächtige dem bullen am telefon sagte dass er es nicht war - war die ermittlung abgeschlossen...

bis dahin dachte ich noch nicht so böse über unsere bullen - ich war mir sicher die haben wichtigeres zun tun als mein 800€ laptop und den 5000€ schaden an meinem auto... ich war braf und habe meine klappe gehalten...

aber letztes jah passierte folgendes:
eine bekannte hat eine geldbörse gefunden, sie hat diese abgegeben.
der besitzer hat sie angezeigt weil einige hundert € fehlten...
die bullen haben das mädel massiv unter druck gesetzt, sie soll es doch zugeben, es kann in der kurzen zeit zwischen verlieren und abgeben nur sie gewesen sein...

naja sie wird zukünfitg alles leigenlassen was sie am boden findet und ich habe meinen glauben an die deutsche justiz endgültig verloren...
es ist die zeit nicht wert die ich bei den bullen brauche!


----------



## Markus (3 Dezember 2012)

Markus schrieb:


> die bullen haben das mädel massiv unter druck gesetzt, sie soll es doch zugeben, es kann in der kurzen zeit zwischen verlieren und abgeben nur sie gewesen sein...



mein autokratzer wurde nicht so ins verhör genommen...
vermutlich war ihnen der zu stark, da tut man sich mit jungen mädels schon leichter...


----------



## Perfektionist (3 Dezember 2012)

als mir mein Auto aufgebrochen wurde, hatte ich auch den Eindruck gewonnen, dass die Polizei mehr im Sinn hatte, meine Versicherung vor mir zu schützen, als polnische Fingerabdrücke zu finden.

Handy mit SIM und IMEI verschwunden, Polizei sagt, SIM fliegt sofort ins Gebüsch, Warum das Gerät mit der IMEI nie wieder auftauchen würde kann mir bis heute keiner erklären.

http://www.areamobile.de/ratgeber/h...-handys-mit-der-imei-wiederfinden-und-sperren

Vielleicht sollte man mal ruhig auf die Täterseite wechseln. Gezielt eine Geldbörse verlieren, am besten mit einem Hunderter drin, wenn der Finder nicht ganz ehrlich ist, dann behaupten, dass 500 fehlen...

(und nach Möglichkeit die Geldbörse derweil nicht aus den Augen verlieren)


----------



## Licht9885 (4 Dezember 2012)

Hallo wichtig ist denke ich mal das du mit den Bildern wie es vorher war und dem Gerät wie es jetzt ist mal ein Anwalt aufsuchst der das Gerät genauer unter die Lupe nimmt wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe war ja nur das Netzteil des PG defekt bevor du es verkauft hast also einfach ein neues Netzteil irgendwoher organiesieren und mal anmachen und schauen was passiert oder sind am gerät irgendwelche Spuren von Öffnung des Gehäuses zu sehen.
weil dann kannste dir sicher sein das der nette Herr auch im inneren was gebaselt hat


----------



## PhilippL (5 Dezember 2012)

Hi Markus,

wenn ich unabhängig genug bin dann gib das Teil Jürgen mit und ich bestätig was kaputt ist und/oder fehlt...

Gruß

Philipp


----------



## Micha_RW (10 Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
hab seit neuesten auch ein Problem.
Habe auf Ebay einen Videorecorder verkauft der bei mir vor Versand einwandfrei funktionierte.
Nach Versand meldete sich der Kunde und beschwerte sich, dass das Gerät defekt sei, also bot ich ihm eine Rücknahme an.

2 Tage später schreibt dieser Kunde, er lässt das Gerät reparieren und schicke mir die Rechnung zu.

Jetzt meine Frage: Muss ich diese Rechnung bezahlen? Da es sich ja hier um einen Privatverkauf handele und bei mir das Gerät einwandfrei funktionierte und ich ihm eine Rücknahme angeboten habe, deshalb bin ich der Meinung, dass das nun sein Problem sei?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 Dezember 2012)

Micha_RW schrieb:


> Jetzt meine Frage: Muss ich diese Rechnung bezahlen? Da es sich ja hier um einen Privatverkauf handele und bei mir das Gerät einwandfrei funktionierte und ich ihm eine Rücknahme angeboten habe, deshalb bin ich der Meinung, dass das nun sein Problem sei?



Nein. Du must nichts bezahlen. Nicht mal für den Fall, dass Du 
die Gewährleistung nicht (wirksam) ausgeschlossen hättest.

Wenn der Käufer eigenmächtig handelt, zahlt er auch selbst.

Der einzige Haken an der Sache ist, dass vom Käufer ein 
Erpressungsversuchüber das Androhen einer negativen 
Bewertung kommen kann.

Nachtrag:

Vielleicht war es ja ein versteckter Transportschaden, hat 
denn das der Käufer geprüft. Hier besteht durchaus eine
gewisse Mitwirkungspflicht.


----------



## IBFS (10 Dezember 2012)

Micha_RW schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hab seit neuesten auch ein Problem.
> Habe auf Ebay einen Videorecorder verkauft der bei mir vor Versand einwandfrei funktionierte.
> Nach Versand meldete sich der Kunde und beschwerte sich, dass das Gerät defekt sei, also bot ich ihm eine Rücknahme an.



Wenn die als Privatperson verkaufst, dann ist eigentlich alles egal .... da gibt es lt. EU-Recht für dich gar keine Gewährleistung.

Es wäre natürlich immer sinnvoll denn passenden Standardtext bei EBAY mit in den Angebotstext zu setzen.

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 Dezember 2012)

IBFS schrieb:


> Wenn die als Privatperson verkaufst, dann ist  eigentlich alles egal .... da gibt es lt. EU-Recht für dich gar keine  Gewährleistung.



Sorry Frank, dass ich mir hier die Duplomatie etwas abhanden 
kommt , ist nicht persönlich gegen Dich. 

1. "Alles egal" wäre schön und so verhalten sich auch manche.
In der Realität kann ein Privatverkäufer die Gewährleistung 
ausschließen, ein Unternehmen nicht.

Das geschieht aber nicht automatisch. Ohne PASSENDEN 
Zusatztext hat man 2 Jahre Gewährleistung an der Backe, 
auch für Gebrauchtwaren.

2. Dieses viel zitierten und noch öfter verwendeten "EU-Recht" 
gibt es NICHT. Da hat eine(r) mal Mist geschrieben, der ohne 
Sinn und Verstand wahllos kopiert wird.

http://testberichte.ebay.de/EU-Rech...bzw-Garantieausschluss?ugid=10000000001641743



IBFS schrieb:


> Es wäre natürlich immer sinnvoll denn passenden Standardtext bei EBAY mit in den Angebotstext zu setzen.



Ja, ein schlichtes "Als Privatverkäufer schließe ich die Gewährleistung aus"
ist hier wesentlich besser, als der EU-Recht-Müll von oben.

Manche meinen auch, sie müssten nicht mal für ihr Artikelbeschreibung
gerade stehen. Für die haftet man immer.


----------



## IBFS (10 Dezember 2012)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ja, ein schlichtes "Als Privatverkäufer schließe ich die Gewährleistung aus"
> ist hier wesentlich besser, als der EU-Recht-Müll von oben.



Ich kaufe maximal alte Ansichtskarten von Privatpersonen. 
Ansonsten kaufe nur von gewerblichen Verkäufern mit mind. 95% Reputation.
Daher muss ich mich zum Glück nicht mit den ganzen Winkelzügen herum plagen.

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 Dezember 2012)

Irgendwie sind doch bei EBAY nur noch Deppen unterwegs... oder kommt mir das nur so vor ? Ich habe in den letzen Wochen 3 technische Sachen verkauft.

Teil 1 ... Bezahlung kam erst gar nicht, Auf Emails wurde nicht geantwortet. Er nach "Problem melden" bei Ebay kam das Geld
Teil 2 ... ging nach Neapel. Der Kollege bekam das mit den Bankdaten nicht geschissen. kaum war das Geld da fragte er wo das Teil bleibt. An einem Freitag kam es an (verschickt am Mittwoch, das fand ich sehr schnell) aber er hat es nicht angekommen. Aber an den Wochenende 2x nachgefragt trotz Trackingnummer von DHL. Am Montag haben dann beide zusammengefunden und natürlich hat das Teil bei ihm nicht funktioniert. Hab ihn auf die Supporthomepage verwiesen und seit dem ist Ruhe
Teil 3 ... da warte ich jetzt seit einer Woche auf das Geld. Morgen wird das Problem gemeldet

Ich werde jetzt erstmal nix mehr bei EBAY verkaufen. Das mir zu stressig......


----------



## Sinix (11 Dezember 2012)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Irgendwie sind doch bei EBAY nur noch Deppen unterwegs... oder kommt mir das nur so vor ?
> 
> Teil 1 ... Bezahlung kam erst gar nicht, Auf Emails wurde nicht geantwortet. Er nach "Problem melden" bei Ebay kam das Geld



*ACK* 
So ist es auch bei mir vor drei Wochen und noch aktuell, da gab es dann einen Link bei ebay "Fall öffnen". Das hab ich getan,
aber irgendwie tut sich überhauptnix....Scheiß Spaßbieter:sw8::sb11:


Ich schreibe immer: "Privatverkauf, keine Rücknahme und keine Garantie." drunter und fertig. Es verhält sich so
wie Gerhard es in #74 beschrieben hat.

MfG MK


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 Dezember 2012)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> ...
> Ich schreibe immer: "Privatverkauf, keine Rücknahme und keine Garantie." drunter und fertig.
> ...



Aber bitte "Gewährleistung" statt "Garantie".

Eine Garantie ist ein freiwilliges Versprechen ... , aber
 die Gewährleistung ergibt sich aus den Gesetzen.

Jeder weiß zwar was gemeint ist, aber wenn man auf 
einen Deppenkäufer (die gibts anscheinend immer öfter) 
trifft, dann will der nach knapp zwei Jahren sein Geld 
wieder haben - und der Verkäufer hat ein Problem.


----------



## mariob (27 Januar 2013)

Hallo,
um die Sache mal ein wenig weiterkochen zu lassen, mal ein Link
http://www.sicherheit-online.org/285/datenschutz-schwere-vorwuerfe-gegenueber-ebay/
Zeitgeist halt, und wie immer wird die Reaktion gleich ausfallen, nämlich keine.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## bike (29 Januar 2013)

Also der Herr, der da schreibt hat wenig bis keine Ahnung und weiß auch nicht wie es in diesen Call Centern zugeht.
Wenn der allen Ernst erwartet, dass sich die Mitarbeiter mit ihren echten Namen melden, wer soll dann die Leute schützen?
Es kam vor, dass vor den Büros die "netten" Kunden gewartet haben und dann der Meinung waren, dass eine Waffe die Lösung deren Probleme ist.

Dass die Dienstleistung ausgelagert wurde, ist das Ergebnis der "Anforderung" (keine Kosten) der Kunden.
Wenn jemand gegen diese Arbeitsbedingungen hat, dann lasst das kaufen und verkaufen bei diesen Plattformen.

Jedem muss klar sein, dass wer seine Daten, egal wo und bei wem, zur Verfügung stellt, dass diese auch genutzt werden. 
Es ist wie immer: Man spielt mit einem Feuerzeug in einem Bezintank  und dann wird geschrien, wenn die Flüssigkeit sich entflammt.


bike


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 Januar 2013)

Mal wieder was zum Thema Haftung bei ebay:

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/se...aften-fuer-produkteigenschaften-a-880316.html


----------



## spspapst1 (17 April 2013)

Guten Abned allerseits!

gibt es neues?

päpstlichen Gruss


----------



## Markus (18 April 2013)

Herr Esed Brakmic war noch so nett mich anzuzeigen.
Durfte wertvolle zeit bei der Polizei mit einer Aussage verbringen - Polizist hat die Augen verdreht und das getan was er tun musste.
Habe einen Strafzettel über 5€ bekommen weil ich vor der Polizeiwache ohne Parkuhr geparkt habe.
Verfahren wurde eingestellt.
Habe selber auf die geplante Anzeige verzichtet um Justiz und Steuerzahler nicht unbedingt mit so etwas zu belasten.

Habe keine zeit für den Scheiß...
Die 360€ und den ganzen Ärger habe ich auf dem Konto Lebenserfahrung verbucht.
Das PG kommt vielleicht mal wieder als "SPUERMEGAULTRADEFEKT" in eine Aktuion oder in den Schrott.


Ein großteil seiner Accounts tragen den Namen "Werte" gefolgt von einer Zahl.
Warum brauchen manche Leute so viele Ebayaccounts?
Macht man das wegen dem Finanzamt?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 April 2013)

Markus schrieb:


> Habe einen Strafzettel über 5€ bekommen weil ich vor der Polizeiwache ohne Parkuhr geparkt habe.



Das ist ja klasse


----------



## mariob (13 September 2013)

*Übrigens,*

passend zum hier angeschnittenen Paypal Thema:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...dfunding-Paypal-gelobt-Besserung-1956170.html

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Sinix (16 September 2013)

Markus schrieb:


> Habe selber auf die geplante Anzeige verzichtet um Justiz und Steuerzahler nicht unbedingt mit so etwas zu belasten.



Sehr Nobel, dafür kriegste von mir (viel Steuerzahler) ein fettes Danke


----------



## mariob (2 Januar 2014)

Hi,
mal als Ergänzung, ich will mir auch mal ein wenig Luft machen - ich warte nun auch seit 1,5 Wochen auf meinen gekauften Artikel, sind zwar nur rund 30 Euro, aber immerhin.
Ich hatte zum Kaufabschluß am 22.12. vorigen Jahres das Geld sofort überwiesen da ich wußte es wird knapp. Dem Verkäufer eine Nachricht geschickt das ich eine kurze Rückmeldung haben möchte wenn bei Ihm Zahlungseingang ist. Am Freitag, dem 27.12. rief ich dort an, da erwartungsgemäß keine Rückantwort vom Verkäufer kam. Es war sogar jemand erreichbar und es wäre kein Zahlungseingang. Ich bat nochmals um Benachrichtigung und wollte bis Montag warten.
Montag nachmittag rief ich dort nochmals an, ja am Freitag wäre Zahlungseingang gewesen, der Kram geht nachher raus, achja, die Kollegin hat eingetragen das Sie benachrichtigt werden möchten. Klasse. Mittlerweile habe ich sogar eine Trackingnummer und eine Mail von ebay, ich solle doch schnellstmöglich meinen Einkauf bezahlen.
Nachdem scheinbar beim DPD die Kutschenpferde verhungert sind, der Kram liegt irgendwo in Melle und dort findet seit dem 30.12. eine Konsolidierung statt (was soll das sein????), bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher das ich das Zeug noch diese Woche kriege.
Eigentlich geht es auch ganz anders, jeder besch..ene Onlineshop außerhalb der Bucht ist deutlich schneller, bemühter und kommunikativer. Zumindest die mit denen ich bis jetzt zu tun hatte, das Verhalten von ebay ist das letzte.
Da ich nächste Woche wieder über der Woche auf Arbeit bin, muß die blöde Kellerverteilung wohl noch mindestens eine Woche offenbleiben. Ich bin begeistert.
Nun kann ich nicht alles diesem Händler in die Schuhe schieben, aber was für eine Bewertung kann man dem geben? Eigentlich wollte ich dem gar keine geben, bevor ich da unsachlich werde......

Gruß
Mario


----------



## PN/DP (2 Januar 2014)

mariob schrieb:


> das Verhalten von ebay ist das letzte.


Welches Verhalten von "eBay"? Für Deinen Frust kann eBay nichts dafür. Komm mal wieder runter.

Ich nehme an, Du weißt, daß Weihnachten und Silvester und Wochenende war? 
Ich meine, *Dein Verkäufer agiert doch ausgesprochen schnell* - daß das Paket bei DPD scheinbar 1 Tag länger als üblich (?) irgendwo "rumliegt", dafür kann Dein Verkäufer und auch eBay nichts. Auch von anderen Online-Shops mit Vorkasse-System hättest Du Dein Paket sehr wahrscheinlich nicht früher erhalten. Ich schätze, Du wirst es heute oder morgen von DPD erhalten.

Wenn Deine Bank Deine Überweisung am 23.12. ausgeführt hat, dann ist es durchaus normal, daß der Verkäufer den Geldeingang auf seinem Konto erst am Freitag den 27.12. nach 18:00 sehen konnte. Offensichtlich sofort am Montag 30.12. hat Dein Verkäufer das Paket abgeschickt. Schneller ging es ganz offensichtlich nicht. Für alle anderen "Laufzeiten" kann Dein VK und auch eBay nichts dafür.
Wenn Du Paypal benutzt, dann kannst Du nochmal 1 bis 3 Tage mehr einkalkulieren, die es dauert, bis der Verkäufer Dein Geld auf seinem Bankkonto zur Verfügung hat.

Wenn Du 24-Stunden-Lieferung auch an Wochenenden und Feiertagen erwartest, dann muß Du in Online-Shops bestellen, welche diese Leistung auch ausdrücklich anbieten. Jetzt sich über den Verkäufer, über DPD und über eBay beschweren ist unfair.

Wenn Du den Artikel erhalten hast und alles damit in Ordnung ist, dann hat der VK eine positive Bewertung verdient. Wenn Du dazu aus Frust nicht fähig bist, dann gib ihm gar keine Bewertung.

Harald


----------



## hucki (2 Januar 2014)

mariob schrieb:


> ... dort findet seit dem 30.12. eine Konsolidierung statt (was soll das sein????) ...


Ein Jahresabsschluss bei einem größeren Händler. Offenbar hast Du schon mal nicht bei einem kleinen Krauter bestellt und gute Chancen, Deine Ware auch tatsächlich zu erhalten.
Wenn das ein größerer Händler ist, gab's bestimmt auch andere Möglichkeiten der Bezahlung, die dann auch einen schnelleren Versand ermöglicht hätten, wenn es so dringend war.


----------



## mariob (2 Januar 2014)

Hmm,
danke Harald, deswegen bin ich ja so hin und hergerissen, ich hatte erst letztens in einem Onlineshop was bestellt, ebenfalls Sonntags bezahlt und Montagsfrüh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! war die Sendung raus. Habe ich schon öfters erlebt. Naja, ich gehe davon aus das also normalerweise die EDV einer Bank in der Lage sein sollte eine Überweisung bis Dienstag (war ja noch Arbeitstag) auszuführen, auch wenn das schon lange ist.
Und wenn man dem Support jede Information aus der Nase ziehen muß ist das auch nicht gerade prickelnd, es hätte ja auch sein können das ich einen Fehler in der Überweisung habe, nen Zahlendreher wasweißich. Und offensichtlich wird auf solche dann begründbaren Wünsche nicht zwingend eingegangen trotz zweimaligen Hinweises. Immerhin ist er aber gut erreichbar.
Und das Verhalten von ebay ist deswegen das letzte, da ich auch schon am 22. Nach der Überweisung den Artikel als bezahlt markiert habe, was sollen also solche Mails?
Das Problem ist das ich hier keine Wahl hatte und ich keinen anderen vergleichbaren Artikel (Zähler mit sehr hochauflösenden Impulsausgang, der aber sehr breit in der Signaldauer wenn das so stimmt), nichtmal teurer, woanders gefunden habe.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 Januar 2014)

mariob schrieb:


> ...
> Ich hatte zum Kaufabschluß am 22.12. vorigen Jahres das Geld sofort überwiesen da ich wußte es wird knapp. Dem Verkäufer eine Nachricht geschickt das ich eine kurze Rückmeldung haben möchte wenn bei Ihm Zahlungseingang ist. Am Freitag, dem 27.12. rief ich dort an, da erwartungsgemäß keine Rückantwort vom Verkäufer kam.
> ...



Hallo,

üblichweise benötigt eine Überweisung zwei Bankarbeitstage. 
Das klappt m. E. immer. Im ungünstigsten Fall landet das Geld 
aber mit dem letzten Buchungslauf auf dem Empfängerkonto,
das kann auch mal um 21:00 Uhr sein.

Es liegt durchaus im Rahmen, dass  am 27.12. um 18:00 Uhr
von Deinem Geld nichts zu sehen war.

Du hast Dir eine ungüstige "Jahreszeit" ausgesucht. Viele haben 
Urlaub und die paar, die noch arbeiten, sind überlastet.

Meine Erfahrung: Viele Anbieter liefern nach Paypal-Zahlung 
sofort aus -  da vergehen häufig nicht mal 24 Stunden, bis das 
Paket da ist.


----------



## PN/DP (2 Januar 2014)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung: Viele Anbieter liefern nach Paypal-Zahlung
> sofort aus


Das ist ja gerade das Problem, um das es in diesem Thread ursprünglich ging - im Zweifelsfall spielt Paypal Richter und bucht das Geld einfach wieder zurück zum Käufer. Per Paypal empfangenes Geld hat man erst, wenn es vom Paypal-Konto auf das eigene Bankkonto transferiert wurde.

Harald


----------



## Rainer Hönle (2 Januar 2014)

Zu beachten ist auch, dass der 24.12. und der 31.12 keine Banktage sind, d.h. dort wird gar nichts gebucht.


----------



## PN/DP (2 Januar 2014)

mariob schrieb:


> Und wenn man dem Support jede Information aus der Nase ziehen muß ist das auch nicht gerade prickelnd, es hätte ja auch sein können das ich einen Fehler in der Überweisung habe, nen Zahlendreher wasweißich. Und offensichtlich wird auf solche dann begründbaren Wünsche nicht zwingend eingegangen trotz zweimaligen Hinweises. Immerhin ist er aber gut erreichbar.


Du meinst jetzt den Support des Verkäufers?
Was hast Du erwartet - daß er Dir 2x täglich (auch feiertäglich?) eine Mail schickt, daß Deine Zahlung *noch nicht* eingegangen ist?



> Und das Verhalten von ebay ist deswegen das letzte, da ich auch schon am 22. Nach der Überweisung den Artikel als bezahlt markiert habe, was sollen also solche Mails?


Deinen eventuellen Mailverkehr mit eBay (?) und dem Verkäufer kenne ich nicht, jedoch: einen Artikel als "bezahlt" markieren kann man jederzeit - eBay prüft nicht (und kann gar nicht prüfen), ob tatsächlich eine Zahlung "auf dem Weg" ist. Oder hast Du Paypal benutzt?
Du mußt dem VK schon zugestehen, daß er nur einer Abfrage seines eigenen Bankkontos vertraut.

Fazit:
Dein Einkauf ist nicht so pronto wie von Dir erwartet abgelaufen, doch dafür kann weder eBay, noch der Verkäufer noch DHL etwas. 

Du kannst höchstens Deine Bank und die Verkäufer-Bank (und Paypal?) fragen, warum der Geldtransfer "so lange gedauert hat". Die Banklaufzeit ist allerdings durchaus im üblichen Rahmen. Es kommt darauf an, welche Banken da im Spiel waren. Einige Banken nutzen die vom Gesetzgeber zugestandenen Ausführungszeiten halt aus...

Harald


----------



## mariob (2 Januar 2014)

Hi,


> Das ist ja gerade das Problem, um das es in diesem Thread ursprünglich  ging - im Zweifelsfall spielt Paypal Richter und bucht das Geld einfach  wieder zurück zum Käufer. Per Paypal empfangenes Geld hat man erst, wenn  es vom Paypal-Konto auf das eigene Bankkonto transferiert wurde.


und genau dewegen meide ich die Bucht wo ich nur kann, teilweise geht es ja da ausschließlich mit Paypal und nichts anderes, innerhalb Deuschlands ist das aber eigentlich sowieso Unfug.
Kleine Onlineshops sind bemüht, man kann per Bankeinzug bezahlen, das ist durch die eigene Rückbuchungsmöglichkeit relativ sicher und meist sogar günstiger. Auch für den Shop, der hat sein Geld sofort.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## PN/DP (2 Januar 2014)

Ja, weil es mittlerweile auch der dümmste eBay-Nutzer begriffen hat, daß man Paypal für Zahlungen innerhalb DE (bzw. Euroländer) gar nicht braucht und nur Gebühreneinnahmen für Paypal/eBay verursacht, wird es eben von eBay für den "Käuferschutz" "zwangsverordnet". :sb5:

Harald


----------



## mariob (2 Januar 2014)

Nochmal hi,


> Du meinst jetzt den Support des Verkäufers?
> Was hast Du erwartet - daß er Dir 2x täglich (auch feiertäglich?) eine Mail schickt, daß Deine Zahlung *noch nicht* eingegangen ist?


nein Harald, wenn ich aber am Montag *nachmittag* erfahre, das am Freitag meine Zahlung eingegangen ist, der Support weiß das ich eine kurze Bestätigung wünsche ist eine kurze Mail ja doch nicht zuviel verlangt oder? Um mehr ging es mir ja nicht, das hatte ich dem Support am Freitag auch so mitgeteilt. Mir ging es nichtmal um den Versand.
Und wenn die Jungs gesagt hätten sorry, geht diese Woche nicht mehr raus wäre das auch ok gewesen, so ist es ja nun auch wieder nicht....

Gruß
Mario

Gruß
Mario


----------



## hucki (2 Januar 2014)

mariob schrieb:


> und genau dewegen meide ich die Bucht wo ich nur kann, teilweise geht es ja da ausschließlich mit Paypal und nichts anderes, innerhalb Deuschlands ist das aber eigentlich sowieso Unfug.


Das Paypal-Problem liegt aber auf der Verkäufer-Seite, sowohl bei den Kosten als auch bei der Geldrückbuchung!
Als Käufer bist Du damit also schon im Vorteil.


----------



## mariob (2 Januar 2014)

Hi,


> Das Paypal-Problem liegt aber auf der Verkäufer-Seite, sowohl bei den Kosten als auch bei der Geldrückbuchung!
> Als Käufer bist Du damit also schon im Vorteil.


das bietet auch das Verfahren meiner Bank, wo ist also der Vorteil?

Gruß
Mario


----------



## hucki (2 Januar 2014)

Wie Du vlt. festgestellt hast, in der sofortigen Zahlungsbestätigung.

Es kann ja jeder bezahlen, wie er will, aber dann eben mit allen bestehenden Vor- und Nachteilen. Und bei der Überweisung sind das nun mal die Buchungstage, besonders am Jahresende.


----------



## PN/DP (2 Januar 2014)

Na komm schon Mario, all Dein Aufregen gegen den Verkäufer reduziert sich nun auf den unglaublichen kundenunfreundlichen Fakt, daß sie Dir innerhalb von vielleicht 7 Stunden noch nicht mitgeteilt hatten, daß sie von Deinem Zahlungseingang erfahren haben?
Ein paar Stunden später hätten sie Dir sowieso die "Sendung verschickt"/Tracking-Mail geschickt.

Gerade in etwas größeren Shops stören Kunden mit Sonderwünschen und halten den normalen effektiven Ablauf nur auf. Besonders, wenn der Shop nach DIN 9001 zertifiziert ist und für alle Vorgänge Ablaufanweisungen hat.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## PN/DP (2 Januar 2014)

@hucki
Eine sofortige "Zahlungsbestätigung" von Paypal bedeutet nicht, daß ich das Geld zu meiner Verfügung habe.
Da Paypal jederzeit mit und ohne Grund mir die Auszahlung meines Guthabens von meinem Paypal-Konto verweigern kann und sogar an den Sender zurücktransferieren kann.

Und weil Paypal diese im Kleingedruckten sich selbst zugestandenen Rechte relativ häufig anwendet kann ich jeden Verkäufer verstehen, der erst versendet wenn aus der Zahlungseingangs-Bestätigung echtes eigenes Geld geworden ist.

Harald


----------



## mariob (2 Januar 2014)

Hi,
@Harald, 





> Gerade in etwas größeren Shops stören Kunden mit Sonderwünschen


, Du hast schon irgendwo recht, ich bestelle aber auch in einem großen Shop und da ist sowas kein Problem....
@hucki, ich meine das Bankeinzugsverfahren, nicht die Überweisung.
Gruß
Mario


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 Januar 2014)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Ja, weil es mittlerweile auch der dümmste eBay-Nutzer begriffen hat, daß man Paypal für Zahlungen innerhalb DE (bzw. Euroländer) gar nicht braucht und nur Gebühreneinnahmen für Paypal/eBay verursacht, wird es eben von eBay für den "Käuferschutz" "zwangsverordnet". :sb5:
> Harald



Ich (augenscheinlich noch dümmer) nutze als Käufer 
die Vorteile: Unabhängig von Samstag, Feiertag, Sylvester 
 oder mitten in der Nacht, der Verkäufer erhält innerhalb von
Sekunden eine Zahlungsbestätigung - und versendet die
Ware häufig schnellstmöglich.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 Januar 2014)

mariob schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das bietet auch das Verfahren meiner Bank, wo ist also der Vorteil?
> 
> ...



Auch beim Bankeinzug wird nur an Banktagen gebucht, 
dauert ähnlich wie eine Überweisung.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 Januar 2014)

PN/DP schrieb:


> ...
> Und weil Paypal diese im Kleingedruckten sich selbst zugestandenen Rechte *relativ häufig* anwendet ...



Quelle?

Ich bin nicht der Anwalt von Paypal, habe schon von 
eingefrorenen Guthaben gehört, aber nicht davon, dass 
das in *großem Stil* passiert.


----------



## PN/DP (2 Januar 2014)

Normale Verkäufer versenden aber nicht "Feiertag, Sylvester oder mitten in der Nacht". Paketdienste nehmen zu solchen Zeiten auch keine Sendungen an.
"schnellstmöglich" ist in der Regel also sowieso der nächste Arbeitstag. Man gewinnt mit Paypal gegenüber einer Banküberweisung normalerweise höchstens 1 Tag, wenn überhaupt. Wegen den Paypal-Gebühren verteuern sich aber die Waren. Und der Verkäufer bekommt mehr Arbeit und mehr unkalkulierbare Probleme, und bekommt sein Geld einige Tage später als bei Banküberweisung.

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (2 Januar 2014)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Quelle?
> 
> Ich bin nicht der Anwalt von Paypal, habe schon von
> eingefrorenen Guthaben gehört, aber nicht davon, dass
> das in *großem Stil* passiert.


Es geht nicht um eingefrorene Guthaben sondern darum, daß sich Paypal als Polizei und Richter aufspielt und bei Problemen zwischen Käufer und Verkäufer "in *großem Stil*" Guthaben der Verkäufer ohne tatsächliche rechtliche Grundlage (nur aufgrund der AGB) an den Käufer zurücküberweist. eBay nennt dieses Vorgehen werbewirksam "Käuferschutz".

Harald


----------



## hucki (2 Januar 2014)

PN/DP schrieb:


> @hucki
> Eine sofortige "Zahlungsbestätigung" von Paypal bedeutet nicht, daß ich das Geld zu meiner Verfügung habe.
> Da Paypal jederzeit mit und ohne Grund mir die Auszahlung meines Guthabens von meinem Paypal-Konto verweigern kann und sogar an den Sender zurücktransferieren kann.
> 
> ...


Ja, mein Reden. Die Nachteile von Paypal liegen hauptsächlich auf der Verkäuferseite.
Als Käufer wüßte ich jetzt erst mal nicht, warum ich mich da unbedingt mit Händen und Füßen gegen wehren sollte.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 Januar 2014)

PN/DP schrieb:


> ...
> Man gewinnt mit Paypal gegenüber einer Banküberweisung normalerweise höchstens 1 Tag, wenn überhaupt.
> ...



Das ist schlicht falsch und das weißt Du auch. Aber 
ich habe keine Lust, Deine Hasstour gegen Paypal 
weiter zu stören - zumal die mir das ja nicht mal 
danken.  

PS: Dem mario hätte das sogar eine Woche gebracht,
Zahlungsbestätigung 23.12. statt 30.12.


----------



## hucki (2 Januar 2014)

mariob schrieb:


> @hucki, ich meine das Bankeinzugsverfahren, nicht die Überweisung.


Das schützt den Verkäufer aber auch nicht davor, eventuell Geld und Ware los zu sein. Das einzig Faire im Bezug auf's Geld ist wohl die Barzahlung. Dem steht aber wohl meist die Entfernung zwischen den Handelspartnern entgegen.


----------



## PN/DP (2 Januar 2014)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> PS: Dem mario hätte das sogar eine Woche gebracht,
> Zahlungsbestätigung 23.12. statt 30.12.


Hallo Gerhard,

hat der Mario bei Dir gekauft? Oder woher weißt Du so sicher, daß der Verkäufer dann am 23. oder 24. versendet hätte?

Doch ich will meine "Hasstour" gegen Paypal gerne beenden und mache Platz für Deine Lobhuddelei...

Beste Grüße Harald


----------



## mariob (2 Januar 2014)

Och mööönsch,
Friede, auch wenn ich manchmal selbst nervös bin. Deswegen reden wir ja miteinander.
Das Paypal System ist von den Amis hier rübergeschwappt, es ist dort wohl daraus enstanden das es nicht so einfach war zwischen den Bundesstaaten Geld zu transferieren. Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege. Ich denke auch das man Banken prinzipiell nicht mögen muß, zumindest nicht in der heutigen Form. Da sich Paypal zu einer rechtlichen Instanz aufspielt im ganz besonderen.
Insofern kann ich den Harald schon verstehen. Und deswegen habe ich dort auch kein Konto. Und nochmal, mit dem Bankeinzugsverfahren wäre das auch glattgegangen.
Nun morgen ist Freitag, meine Sendung steht noch immer auf Konsolidieren, die Verteilung ist für den Einbau vorbereitet und offen, muß wohl noch eine weitere Woche so bleiben. Ich bin noch immer unentschlossen was ich mit der Bewertung mache, im Grunde hat der Harald aber recht. Es ist lediglich ein Grund mehr die Bucht grundsätzlich als letzte Wahl anzusehen.
Danke an alle für die Gedanken und Hinweise.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## hucki (2 Januar 2014)

mariob schrieb:


> Und nochmal, mit dem Bankeinzugsverfahren wäre das auch glattgegangen.


Wenn beide Seiten gewillt sind (und da liegt ja dann das eigentliche Problem, worunter alle anderen leiden), geht das vermutlich mit so jedem Verfahren glatt.





mariob schrieb:


> Nun morgen ist Freitag, ...


Unverhofft kommt oft und vlt. liefert DPD ja noch bis Samstag. Ich drück' Dir die Daumen und viel Spaß beim Einbau.


----------



## IBFS (2 Januar 2014)

Über Weihnachten etwas zu bestellen ist immer ein spezielles Problem.
Bestimmte Anbieter, die ÜBERWEISUNG anbieten versenden auch SOFORT
wenn du deinen einen ÜberweisungsScreenshot zuschickst. Da machen die
dann aber nur wenn du schon  ein paar gute Bewertungen hast, was aber
keine Problem sein sollte.

Also hört mit dem herumgekasper auf. Das eine Verfahren ist besser für den
Käufer und da andere für den Verkäufer. man hat die Wahl, ganz einfach.


----------



## IBFS (18 Mai 2014)

Hier:  

http://www.ebay.de/itm/23-x-Siemens-Simatic-S7-6ES7-315-2EH14-0AB0-/271493177271

verkauf jemand Leerverpackungen   OMG
*
*


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 Mai 2014)

IBFS schrieb:


> Hier:
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/23-x-Siemens-Simatic-S7-6ES7-315-2EH14-0AB0-/271493177271
> 
> verkauf jemand Leerverpackungen   OMG



Das kenne ich sonst nur von Handys etc.    Aber immerhin schreibt er es laut und deutlich das es sich um Leerverpackungen handelt. Den Firmwarestand der Verpackung anzugeben ist natürlich ganz großen Kino


----------



## Elektromanny (18 Mai 2014)

Wir haben letztlich auch auf Ebay viel verkauft. Aber die Gebühren, die die nehmen sind ja inzwischen SAGENHAFT !

Lohnt es eigentlich kaum, den Aufwand zu betreiben. Werde im Privaten aber öfter einmal als Einkäufer auftreten


----------



## IBFS (21 Mai 2014)

IBFS schrieb:


> Hier:
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/23-x-Siemens-Simatic-S7-6ES7-315-2EH14-0AB0-/271493177271
> 
> verkauf jemand Leerverpackungen   OMG



Aktueller Stand 51 EURO     OMG


----------



## Aventinus (22 Mai 2014)

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Kartons jemand brauchen kann um Baugruppen, die vom Laster gefallen sind wieder mit OVP in Umlauf zu bringen....


----------



## vollmi (22 Mai 2014)

Ich hab auch schon ovp gekauft. Allerdings nicht für S7 Baugruppen. Die reissen sie einem auch von der Sonne vergilbt aus den Händen. 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen René


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aventinus (22 Mai 2014)

Aber warum?


----------



## vollmi (22 Mai 2014)

Vieles vor allem sowas wie Apple. Bringt wesentlich mehr in Ovp. Aber ich verlier die immer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aventinus (22 Mai 2014)

Ok, also wegen einem besseren Verkaufspreis.... Bei Iphone & Co. verständlich, aber wer vertickert schon S7-Baugruppen.


----------



## vollmi (22 Mai 2014)

Ich vertick die ab und zu. Vor allem die welche schon ewig als testaufbau auf meinem Tisch vergammeln. Kann man ja nicht mehr dem kunden andrehen. Muss aber sagen dass ich sowas auch meist schon bei ebay kaufe. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mariob (27 Juni 2014)

Hi,
und nochmal ein wenig mit Spaß mit dem Bezahldienst:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Kommentar-PayPals-Drueckermanier-2242258.html
Ohne weiteren Kommentar.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 April 2021)

Habt ihr gelesen, in Zukunft erhält man die Bezahlung von verkauften Artikeln nur noch direkt über Ebay, direkte Bezahlung über IBAN ist nicht mehr
möglich



Außerdem fallen nun 11% Gebühren an ( auf den Gesamtbetrag ), also auch auf die Versandkosten.



> Wir berechnen Ihnen eine Verkaufsprovision, wenn Sie Ihren Artikel  verkaufen. Dabei fallen keine Gebühren für die Bearbeitung der Zahlung  durch Dritte an. Die Verkaufsprovision wird als Prozentsatz des  Gesamtbetrags der Transaktion plus EUR 0,35 pro Bestellung berechnet.  Die variable Verkaufsprovision beträgt pro Artikel 11% für den Anteil  des Gesamtbetrags bis zu einer Höhe von EUR 1.990,00 und 2% für den  Anteil des Gesamtbetrags über EUR 1.990,00.
> Der Gesamtbetrag des Verkaufs umfasst den Artikelpreis, alle  Bearbeitungsgebühren, die Kosten für den vom Käufer gewählten  Versanddienst, die Umsatzsteuer und alle weiteren anfallenden Gebühren.



Möchte einer was zurück geben und eröffnet einen Fall, dann kostet dass eine Pauschale von 19,04 €


> *Gebühr für Streitfall*
> 
> Wenn ein Streitfall (z.B. bei einer Rückbelastung) aufgrund der  eBay-Grundsätze gegen Sie entschieden wird, erheben wir pro Streitfall  eine Streitfallgebühr in Höhe von EUR 19,04.


Müsst ihr euch mal durchlesen, macht alles kein Spaß mehr:
https://www.ebay.de/help/selling/fees-credits-invoices/gebhren-fr-private-verkufer?id=4822#section1


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 April 2021)

Das ist schon lange kein Online-Flohmarkt mehr, wie es mal begonnen hat.

Wenn Du eine gewisse Marktmacht hast, optimierst Du Dich eben. Der Normalbürger macht es ja mit.

Und gewerblicher Verkäufer muss da halt alles in die Kalkulation. 

(Ist günstiger als eine Ladenmiete. In der Folge bestehen die Innenstädte aus Dönerbuden, Friseuren, Bäckereien und Apotheken. Und durch das Wohngebiet rast ein Paketdienst nach dem anderen, deren Fahrer kaum eine Familie ernähren können. OK. das weicht jetzt arg vom Thema ab, sorry).


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 April 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Habt ihr gelesen, in Zukunft erhält man die Bezahlung von verkauften Artikeln nur noch direkt über Ebay, direkte Bezahlung über IBAN ist nicht mehr
> möglich



Ein Zahlungsvermittler schadet nicht – zumindet nicht mir als Käufer. Ob das Paypal oder ebay ist, ist nicht so wichtig.

Nebenbei: Mich hat schon immer gewundert, wie klaglos sich die Vorabüberweisung in den Anfangszeiten von ebay verbreitet hat.

Während meiner Jugend hat man Vorkasse mit Misstrauen bzw. schlechter Bonität gleichgesetzt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 April 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ein Zahlungsvermittler schadet nicht



Das kann schon sein, nur würde ich mir den gerne aussuchen dürfen...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 April 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das kann schon sein, nur würde ich mir den gerne aussuchen dürfen...



Ebay sagt sich einerseite, irgendwann gibt es wieder Zinsen, da ist ist ganz hilfreiche, wenn Kundengelder in Millionenhöhe kontinuierlich auf dem Konto liegen. Andererseits lassen sich höhere Gebühren rechtfertigen, die jetzt halt nichtmehr teilweise an Paypal gehen.

Da sind die Wünsche der kleinen Gerhards und Mikes aber sowas von unter ferner liefen.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (7 April 2021)

Gehöre eBay und Paypal nicht zusammen?
Ist quasi der selbe Laden mit anderem Decknamen?

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (7 April 2021)

Gerade nachgelesen, dem WAR wohl mal so...
Ich revidiere meine Aussage und behaupte das Gegenteil!


----------



## ducati (7 April 2021)

Ich verkauf hinundwieder Dinge über Ebay-Kleinanzeigen. Funktioniert für mich ganz gut...


----------



## Zombie (8 April 2021)

Nachdem Ebay ja die letzten Jahre mehr zu einem Kaufhaus wie z.B. Amazon wurde hab ich schon nix mehr gekauft. 
Und jetzt, mit den komischen verrückten Gebühren wird da auch nie wieder was draus werden.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 April 2021)

Zombie schrieb:


> Nachdem Ebay ja die letzten Jahre mehr zu einem Kaufhaus wie z.B. Amazon wurde hab ich schon nix mehr gekauft.
> Und jetzt, mit den komischen verrückten Gebühren wird da auch nie wieder was draus werden.



Ja, hat sich schon alles sehr geändert. Gebühren sind ja ok aber diese Diktatur passt mir einfach nicht. Wenn ich denke, in meinen ersten
10 Jahren bei Ebay habe ich nie Paypal benutzt, egal ob beim kaufen und verkaufen. Und nie ein Problem gehabt, immer alles bekommen.

Heute tummeln sich da auch einfach zu viele Betrüger, so dass man auf einen Käuferschutz angewiesen ist. Habe schon einige negative Erfahrungen
gemacht die letzten Jahre. Anderseits hat mich der Käuferschutz auch schon auf die Palme gebracht. Habe mal eine defekte Küchenmaschine verkauft,
deklariert als defekt. Durch das Gewicht war dar Versand natürlich recht teuer und aufwändig.

Maschine kommt an und 4 Wochen später wird ein Fall eröffnet das die Maschine nicht der Beschreibung entspricht. Auf Nachfrage "sie ist defekt, habe sie zerlegt".
Paypal hat dann den Betrag bei mir abgebucht. Dann habe ich mich an Paypal gewandt, gesagt dass ich als defekt verkauft habe UND er das Teil jetzt auch
noch zerlegt hat.

Dann kam eine Standard Antwort => Artikel hat von der Beschreibung abgewichen, Käufer hat recht auf Rückzahlung". Ohne Anwalt kommt man dann nicht mehr weiter
aber das Theater habe ich mir gespart. Auf jeden Fall besteht der Käuferschutz wohl tatsächlich nur aus *Käufer*schutz. Die andere Seite ( die auch die Provision bezahlt )
interessiert da nicht so recht.


----------



## Blockmove (8 April 2021)

Egal ob nun Ebay oder Ebay-Kleinanzeigen ... Bei beiden schon ins Klo gegriffen.
Paypal ist für mich in der Zwischenzeit ein NoGo.
Wenn ich was aus China will (z.B. 3D-Drucker oder Arduino-Teile) dann kauf ich direkt bei Aliexpress aus einem EU-Versandlager.


----------



## acid (16 April 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Dann kam eine Standard Antwort => Artikel hat von der Beschreibung abgewichen, Käufer hat recht auf Rückzahlung". Ohne Anwalt kommt man dann nicht mehr weiter
> aber das Theater habe ich mir gespart. Auf jeden Fall besteht der Käuferschutz wohl tatsächlich nur aus *Käufer*schutz. Die andere Seite ( die auch die Provision bezahlt )
> interessiert da nicht so recht.



Korrekt, für Käufer ist PayPal super und man bekommt bei Artikeln, die nicht wie beschrieben sind, auch schnell das Geld zurück. 

Als Verkäufer sollte man davon Abstand nehmen. Wobeoi Ebay zum verkaufen für mich ohnehin uninteressant ist aufgrund der horrenden Gebühren. Dann noch Gebühren für PayPal... ebay war früher mal wirklich toll, aber jetzt...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 April 2021)

acid schrieb:


> Korrekt, für Käufer ist PayPal super und man bekommt bei Artikeln, die nicht wie beschrieben sind, auch schnell das Geld zurück.



Das stimmt, das Problem ist mittlerweile aber auch, dass es immer mehr private Käufer gibt die bei "Nichtgefallen/doch anders überlegt" einfach angeben "Der Artikel ist nicht wie beschrieben"
da dies die einzigste Möglichkeit für eine Rückgabe über Paypal ist. Und dagegen kann man sich nicht wehren. Man kann zwar Einspruch bei Ebay einlegen und auch den Emailverlauf über PP
beilegen, in dem dokumentiert ist dass der Artikel nicht gefällt. Aber PP schmettert das einfach ab und macht eine Rückzahlung wegen falscher Artikelbeschreibung...



> ebay war früher mal wirklich toll, aber jetzt...


*ACK*
Ja, früher hat das Spaß gemacht und es hat auch ohne "Netz und doppelten Boden" per PP gut funktioniert. Heute tummeln sich da einfach
zu viele Betrüger / Ausnutzer


----------



## mariob (19 April 2021)

Hallo,
was ich benötige bekomme ich mittlerweile in sogar kleinen Shops hier in D, ich habe den Eindruck das das wieder zunimmt mit solchen Läden. Bemüht, kompetent, qualitativ und Lieferzeiten in Ordnung. Manches halt nicht über Nacht, aber man soll halt auch mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen.
Ich denke da sind einige von ebay abgewandert, was dort noch übrig ist kann man vergessen.
Das Problem ist nur das das ebay nicht wirklich interessiert solange genug Umsatz kommt. Der Gipfel sind dann negative Bewertungen, die als Gegenantwort "Ich danke für den Einkauf" tragen - das sieht man sehr oft. Einfach nur noch übel.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 April 2021)

mariob schrieb:


> Der Gipfel sind dann negative Bewertungen, die als Gegenantwort "Ich danke für den Einkauf" tragen - das sieht man sehr oft. Einfach nur noch übel.
> 
> Gruß
> Mario



Das kommt halt durch das automatische Bewertungssystem bei Großhändlern. Sobald man bei denen bezahlt erhält man sofort eine positive Bewertung. Diese Funktion wird auch oft von Betrügern genutzt um sich schnell ein Fakekonto mit auf den ersten Blick vielen positiven Bewertungen zu erstellen. Die kaufen bei verschiedenen Großhändlern je einen Artikel, bezahlen per PP, erhalten eine Bewertung und stornieren dann einfach wieder. So kann man in einer Stunde 60 positive Bewertungen erhalten mit 0 € Ausgaben...


----------



## MFreiberger (20 April 2021)

Moin,

dazu passt:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qB7v5SMtQTQ

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## knabi (26 April 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Habt ihr gelesen, in Zukunft erhält man die Bezahlung von verkauften Artikeln nur noch direkt über Ebay, direkte Bezahlung über IBAN ist nicht mehr
> möglich
> Anhang anzeigen 53763
> 
> ...


Passend dazu:

Die Aufforderung, das Bezahlsystem umzustellen, kam im März: _"eBay wickelt Zahlungen jetzt selbst ab. __eBay überweist Ihnen das Geld für verkaufte Artikel direkt auf Ihr Bankkonto. Gebühren und Kosten, wie z.B. zukünftig für Versandetiketten, werden von Ihren Auszahlungsbeträgen abgezogen. Sie können dies schnell mit einfachen Schritten einrichten."_ 

Dabei war die Bemerkung, das dies in Kürze für alle Verkäufer verpflichtend wäre.
Also habe ich einfach mal umgestellt - d.h., im Prinzip meine sowieso schon hinterlegte Bankverbindung noch mal eingegeben, fertig. Es kam eine automatische Bestätigung, das alles paletti wäre, und gut.

Jetzt habe ich nach einiger Zeit mal wieder etwas verkauft. Der Käufer hat gezahlt - also an ebay - und ebay hat mich informiert, daß die Zahlung da wäre und ich den Artikel verschicken kann. Der Betrag würde meinem Konto in Kürze gutgeschrieben.

Und nun der Knaller: Zwei Stunden später bekomme ich diese Mail von ebay:

_"Hallo (Mitgliedsname),

__vor Kurzem haben wir Sie gebeten, einige Details für Ihr eBay-Konto zu prüfen und zu aktualisieren. Anscheinend haben Sie Ihre Angaben noch nicht aktualisiert. Ihre Auszahlungen werden temporär einbehalten, bis Sie den offenen Punkt geklärt haben. Erledigen Sie dies bitte bis (Datum), um eine Einschränkung Ihrer Verkaufsrechte zu vermeiden."_

Abgesehen davon, daß mich niemand um Prüfung und Aktualisierung von Details gebeten hat, soll ich jetzt einen offiziellen Lichtbildausweis - also Personalausweis, Führerschein oder  Reispaß - hochladen, um meine Identität nachzuweisen.
Natürlich mit dem Hinweis, daß die Zahlung des Käufers, die ebay ja bereits erhalten hat, so lange einbehalten wird, bis ich dieser Aufforderung nachgekommen bin.

Das ist quasi eine Erpressung - man hätte ja die angeblich fehlenden Daten auch gleich einfordern können - aber es wird gewartet, bis ein Druckmittel da ist.

Dieses Ebay-Konto existiert seit ca. 15 Jahren, und es gab nie Probleme damit. Jetzt überlege ich tatsächlich, das ganz einzustampfen...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## faust (26 April 2021)

Hallo Holger,

bist du sicher, dass diese Email von Ebay stammt??

Könnte auch Phishing sein, ich würde an deiner Stelle telefonisch nachfragen, bevor ich solche hochsensiblen Daten zur Verfügung stelle.


Gruß, Fred


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 April 2021)

knabi schrieb:


> Passend dazu:
> 
> Die Aufforderung, das Bezahlsystem umzustellen, kam im März: _"eBay wickelt Zahlungen jetzt selbst ab. __eBay überweist Ihnen das Geld für verkaufte Artikel direkt auf Ihr Bankkonto. Gebühren und Kosten, wie z.B. zukünftig für Versandetiketten, werden von Ihren Auszahlungsbeträgen abgezogen. Sie können dies schnell mit einfachen Schritten einrichten."_
> 
> ...



Da wäre ich jetzt auch vorsichtig weil ich auch vermute dass diese Email von Betrügern stammen könnte.
Der Umstellzwang des Konto´s hat ja auch eine Frist bis Mitte/Ende Mai also wäre jetzt noch nicht akut.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 April 2021)

Andererseits, EB kann man alles zutrauen. Auch den Weg der "sanften" Erpressung.


----------



## knabi (26 April 2021)

Das erscheint nun, wenn ich zu meinen Verkaufsaktivitäten wechsle:
Anhang anzeigen 53966


----------



## knabi (26 April 2021)

Hallo,

da die Mail ja auch in meinem Ebay-Account unter "Nachrichten" in der Rubrik "von Ebay" aufgeführt ist, gehe ich von einer authentischen Mail aus.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## ducati (26 April 2021)

Hmm, grundsätzlich bietet mitlerweile irgendwie jeder Hinz und Kunz "Zahlungsdienstleistungen" an.

Da geht das Gefühl, was jetzt seriös und was z.B. Phishing ist, komplett verloren. Zumal die Funktionen, Bedingungen, Design dieser "Zahlungsanbieter" auch noch ständig wechseln.

Wa diese "Zahlungsanbieter" mit Deinen Daten machen, ist dann soowieso unklar, bzw. welcher Praktikant da drauf zugreifen kann...

Ich nutze davon garnichts. Da ist mir noch Vorkasse per Überweisung lieber...


Bei Ebay-Kleinanzeigen überweist der Käufer einfach auf Dein Girokonto und gut ist...

Gruß.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Mai 2021)

Heute kam folgende Email von Ebay:


> [h=2]Reduzierung der Gebühren für private Verkäufer, die an der neuen Zahlungsabwicklung teilnehmen[/h][h=1]Hallo xx,[/h]danke, dass Sie an der neuen Zahlungsabwicklung für private Verkäufer teilnehmen. Wir haben gute Nachrichten für Sie.​​​*Zum 3.5.2021 haben wir die Gebühren für private Verkäufer reduziert, die an der neuen Zahlungsabwicklung teilnehmen.*  Für Bestellungen, deren Gesamtbetrag (Artikelpreis + Versandkosten)  unter EUR 10,00 liegt, reduzieren wir den fixen Anteil der  Verkaufsprovision von EUR 0,35 auf EUR 0,05.​​​Weiterführende Informationen finden Sie auf unserer Gebührenseite. ​​​Ihr eBay-Verkäufer-Team​​​



Das ist ja sehr großzügig, für Artikel die inkl. Versandkosten < 10 € liegen :sw18:


----------



## Rainer Hönle (12 Mai 2021)

Dafür werden die 10% Verkaufsprovision auf 11% angehoben.


----------

